# Please list your snowboarding stats



## gravityhomer

I'd like to know how people ride on their board. Everyone is different and people go with what feels right for them, but I am curious to see just how different everyone is. So if you reply, please list the following, I'll start as an example.

style: I'm a beginner (~1.5 years), so my style is to go down easy runs and try not to fall down
height: 5'10"
weight: 185 lbs
boot size: US 12
board length: 157 Custom wide
Stance width: 20 in
stance angle: +15/-3

I'm going to try a slightly wider stance, as this is the inner most setting for the board. I went with that because it was the stance width I used on the smaller board (153) I started out with. A wider stance on the 153, felt really wrong and gave me no control, turning was pretty much impossible. I immediately switched it to a narrower stance and everything felt normal again. I was amazed at how large a difference a single inch in stance width made. I think because of this I am very wary of a wider stance and went with the narrowest on the larger board. I got a longer board because I am pretty sure I was just too heavy/tall for the smaller one. The new board feels good, but now I'm thinking maybe I should give the recommended stance width a try on the larger board. I mean it is larger, so if my stance is too narrow, perhaps I can't get the torsional flex I need. Anyway I'm rambling, so please list these stats at a minimum, and maybe if you want to add any info or history on why you like to ride this way, that would be good.

The idea is that there is a lot of people on the site and it would be great to collect some data and perhaps help give new people a jumping off point, by going with someone who is a similar height, weight, style.


----------



## Flick Montana

style: Trees. Pretty much any chance I get, I'm in the woods dodging pines.
height: 6'3"
weight: 180 lbs
boot size: US 10.5
board length: 165 Rome Design
Stance width: Pretty wide. I'm all legs.
stance angle: +15/-15


----------



## Guest

here goes

style: expert - i love ripping it up at the park and going down double black diamonds at mach 3 works too:cheeky4: just my first year as well
age: 17
gender: male
height: 5'9"
weight: 135 pounds
location: northern suburbs of chicago
boot size: US 11.5
board *type*/length: 156" capita scaremaster '09 with union contact bindings and prospect JP walker 32 boots
Stance width: didn't check
stance angle: duck stance so +15/-15


----------



## Guest

gender: female
age: 18
style: intermediate. Still getting the hang of things (like throwing my board around and remembering to speed check around old farts on skis :cheeky4. Love riding blues and icy blacks (weeee!)
height: 5'7''
weight: 113 lbs
boot size: US 8 (women's)
board length: 146 Rome Vinyl ('08/'09)
Stance width: 20.5
stance angle: +18/-12

Flick, did I see that right? You weigh 18 lbs? :laugh:


----------



## RidePowder

Gender: Male
age:19
Style: intermediate- I can control every aspect of my board when I ride, I can hit double blacks, ride powder, but I am still working on my park. not my strongest skill

height: 6'0
weight: somewhere around 180
boot size: US 11.5
board type/length: 157 Bataleon Enemy w/ union forces, 155 K2 darkstar with K2 autos, 152 K2 WWW
stance: I just kind of eye it up
angle:15,-13


----------



## Guest

style: advanced intermediate, free ride mostly but working on park now
age: 20 male
height: 6'2
weight: 175 lbs
boot size: 12
board length: free ride: 161w 08 gnu chb mtx, park: 152w 09 scaremaster
Stance width: maxed
stance angle: +12/-12


----------



## Flick Montana

SnowBun said:


> Flick, did I see that right? You weigh 18 lbs? :laugh:


Hey, we can't all be healthy! So I have anemia, so what?!


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> Hey, we can't all be healthy! So I have anemia, so what?!


Don't you mean bulimia? :cheeky4:


----------



## Flick Montana

No way. I'd never waste good food.


----------



## stoepstyle

style: I'm an expert(~3-4 years), and I ride any line on the mountain that isint in the park
height: 6'3'
weight: 185 lbs
boot size: US 12
board length: 163 Never Summer Legacy-R
Stance width: 23 in
stance angle: +21/+8

I dont ride switch very much so I have forward for hard charging. Its fun


----------



## DiamondCarver

style: Double blacks, Park, and everthing in-between. About 8 years of experience.
age: 15
gender: male
height: 5'9"
weight: 145 pounds
location: Near Portland, OR
boot size: US 11
board type/length: Sobe? snowboard 155ish, lamar mx15 bindings, Snowjam boots (pretty much the worst setup in snowboard history)
Stance width: no idea
stance angle: duck stance so +13/-13


----------



## Guest

style: mostly park, but can ride anything put in front of me
height: 5'10"
weight: 150 lbs
boot size: US 10.5 forum recons and 32 peter lines as back up.
board length: 154 forum eddie wall for park, 154 gnu todd schlosser for free ride
Stance width: pretty wide

Been riding since i was 10, I am now 27, just starting to ride more again and work on relearning stuff in the park after a few seasons of not being able to get out much/afford to ride as much as I would like to.


----------



## EmoParkRat

style: Park, mostly jibbing
height: 5'10
weight: 120 lbs
boot size: US 8
board length: 147 Rome Artifact
Stance width: Wide
stance angle: +18/-15


----------



## B.Gilly

Gender: Male
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 180 lbs
Age: 37
Boots: 9(Burton Ozones)
Stance: 18/-3 for stance angles(most times)
Stance Width: About 22"
Board Length: 156W and 157 switching to a 159-160 for all mountain next year.
Style: What ever I feel like that day. Mostly all over the mountain.
Conditions Normally Ridden: Ice/Cord Ice/ Very few powder days / Hard pack groomed


----------



## zakk

Style: the mountain is my playground
Gender: Male
Height: 1.76 meters
Weight: 19 stones, 9 lbs
Age: Old enough
Boots: 12
Stance: 15/-15
Stance Width: 23.25"
Board Length: 158W Rome Riff for mountain playground and 163W Forum Raider for pow deeper than my waist. 
Conditions Normally Ridden: If there's snow, I'm riding...


----------



## jmacphee9

Style: 75% park, 25% mt. depends on where im at though. i wont waste a day at a nice resort for the park, but locally im in the park..
Gender: Male
Height: 5'7
Weight: 170lb
Age: 20
Boots: 10.5
Stance: 18/-15
Stance Width: 23.5"
Board Length: 152w capita stairmaster extreme 
Conditions Normally Ridden: wherever doesnt get me hit.


----------



## Willy36

Style: colorado's mountains are too gorgeous to stay in the park all day...
Gender: Male
Height: 6'
Weight: this season gone anywhere between 165-185
Age: 18
Boots: 12
Stance: 18/-9
Stance Width: 24"
Board Length: 158 wide
Conditions Normally Ridden: shreddin the gnar pow pow.


----------



## markee

Style: Glades, groomed or park depending who I'm riding with. 
Gender: Male
Age: 18
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 145 lbs
Boot size: US 9
Board length: 151 K2 Jibpan
Stance width: 22 in
Stance angle: +15/-12
Conditions: hardpack/groomed, light pow, granular


----------



## YanTheMan

Style: Insane tree riding, hit every cliff/drop possible, kickers at any chance I get
Gender: Male
Height: 5'9
Weight: 150 lbs
Age: 18
Boots: 9.5
Stance: 12/-09
Board Length: 156cm salomon surface, very good board.
Conditions Normally Ridden: Powder as much as possible, packed snow with good terrain


----------



## bakesale

style: Freeride mostly, I like big mountain riding, the steepest gnarliest shit I can find. I can take my skills to the park but its not what gets me going. I've got 14 years experience under my belt.
height: 5'10"
weight: 180 lbs
boot size: US 9.5
board length: 160
Stance width: 20 in
stance angle: +15/-15 duck


----------



## Reede

Style: Freeride pretty much exclusively, only go park when my mates nag me into it.
Gender: Male
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 180
Age: 25
Boots: 10.5
Stance: +18/-5
Stance Width: 1/2 an inch less than reference
Board Length: 158, Burton Custom
Conditions Normally Ridden: Shitty ice during the Australian winter, Niseko Powder in Japan's winter


----------



## Matuuh

Style : All mtn freestyle , park
Experience : 2.5 years
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 154 lbs
Boot size: US 11
Board length: 154 cm
Board waist : 253 mm
Stance width: Maximum on my 154 Forum Destroyer wide.
Stance angle : +18 / - 15


----------



## Derek

*Experience:* 3 years, just started riding seriously this year.
*Style:* Intermediate. I mostly ride park when I'm just at my local hill (Most of the time), but when I go to a real mountain/resort I try to ride trees, blues, blacks, etc.
*Age:* 14
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5'9"
*Weight:* 130 lbs
*Boot Size:* 10.5
*Setup:* 155 K2 Illusion Wide and 145 K2 WWW, Burton Mission bindings, and Head boots.
*Stance Angle:* Duck Stance +15/-15


----------



## SB4L

BiGfYz said:


> here goes
> 
> style: expert - i love ripping it up at the park and going down double black diamonds at mach 3 works too:cheeky4: just my first year as well


Riding for your first year and you'd classify yourself as an expert?? Really??? What can you do in the park?


----------



## Flick Montana

SB4L said:


> Riding for your first year and you'd classify yourself as an expert?? Really??? What can you do in the park?


Well, you should be pro by your third year. Don't forget the little guys.


----------



## nos

style: Advanced? I can go anywhere on the mountain easily, but I'm a beginner when it comes to park (where I spend all my time now).
height: A little over 6 feet.
weight: 165 lbs
boot size: US 12
board length: 161 Arbor Element
Stance width: 21ish?
stance angle: +15/-15


----------



## Guest

SB4L said:


> Riding for your first year and you'd classify yourself as an expert?? Really??? What can you do in the park?


well, first year of actually going snowboarding continuously(15 times) at a resort/mountain. i used to snowboard when i was a little kid on tiny hills with little handmade 3 feet kickers scattered all over. so i guess that's why i got easily accustomed to carving and whatnot on double black d's. rarely fall but there are times i get a nasty facial:laugh:

well for parks, i can jib on pretty much any rails and boxes...but scratch S boxes, i can't do those.. i can nail pretty much any kickers with 1's and 3's. can't do anything else since i'm rather limited here in the midwest..oh and season ended today


----------



## arsenic0

SB4L said:


> Riding for your first year and you'd classify yourself as an expert?? Really??? What can you do in the park?


Not all double black diamonds are equal lol, especially since hes in the midwest. You'd have to be insanely good, or crazy to bomb double black diamonds out here in Oregon your first year IMHO lol.


----------



## arsenic0

style: Intermediate? I'd rather be riding powder than groomers, even if its choppy.
height: 5 foot 6.
weight: 135 lbs
boot size: US 9
board length: 151 NS SL-R
Stance width: 21ish
stance angle: +12/-12


----------



## markee

arsenic0 said:


> Not all double black diamonds are equal lol, especially since hes in the midwest. You'd have to be insanely good, or crazy to bomb double black diamonds out here in Oregon your first year IMHO lol.


Oh rly. Makes sense cuz I was thinking there's no way anyone could be doing the double blacks at Whistler in their first year.


----------



## Flick Montana

arsenic0 said:


> Not all double black diamonds are equal lol, especially since hes in the midwest. You'd have to be insanely good, or crazy to bomb double black diamonds out here in Oregon your first year IMHO lol.


I'm not even sure I ever SAW a double black in Indiana. If I did, it must not have made much of an impact, lol.

I think a black diamond on Hood would have killed me my first year. My first few years for that matter...


----------



## arsenic0

Yea im with ya Flick, i enjoy those nice rolling hills. But im trying to step it up a bit to black diamonds, i did my first one a few weeks ago but only because it was waist deep pow. 

Meadows tricks y ou too, some of their runs are not as easy as they say they are in fact i think more than a few of their signs are wrong. 
Parts of the bottom of South Canyon or Whoopee which are "green" runs are way more advanced than say...Ridge Run(Blue) which is has a very mild descent. I remember the first time i was at the end of the day and like man my legs are burning im tired as shit, im gonna just hook over to this easy green run and bomb it and meet at the car...only to get to Whoopee and realize its just as steep if not steeper than the blue run next to it...sigh..


----------



## arsenic0

markee said:


> Oh rly. Makes sense cuz I was thinking there's no way anyone could be doing the double blacks at Whistler in their first year.


Theres no real regulations or rules on it as far as i know all trail difficulty determinations are done on a relative to that resort scale. Their toughest runs are black diamonds and work their way back..throw in a few trees and you got yourself a double black diamond...doesnt matter how steep it is if its the steepest you got(within reason obviously lol)


----------



## gravityhomer

hey thanks for all the responses, they are definitely quite varied. 

So I was widening my stance to the recommended width (22in vs 20.5). 
When I was about to retighten I thought to check how much my size 12 boot toe hangs over the front. It hangs over a lot. like 1.5 inches. So I broke the cardinal rule and made two adjustments. I widened my stance and moved my bindings one notch toward the heel side of the board. Am I doomed? Maybe I'll just widen the stance and leave the rest alone.

Do any other big feeted people push their bindings back toward the heel?


----------



## zakk

markee said:


> Oh rly. Makes sense cuz I was thinking there's no way anyone could be doing the double blacks at Whistler in their first year.


teh troof!


----------



## zakk

gravityhomer said:


> hey thanks for all the responses, they are definitely quite varied.
> 
> So I was widening my stance to the recommended width (22in vs 20.5).
> When I was about to retighten I thought to check how much my size 12 boot toe hangs over the front. It hangs over a lot. like 1.5 inches. So I broke the cardinal rule and made two adjustments. I widened my stance and moved my bindings one notch toward the heel side of the board. Am I doomed? Maybe I'll just widen the stance and leave the rest alone.
> 
> Do any other big feeted people push their bindings back toward the heel?


what are you trying to do? what type of riding? my pow board has a monster set-back and my non-pow board is totally centered. 

Also, don't be afraid of trying different stances. DaKine makes a great pocket tool and keep messing with your stance, angles until you get something that works. Even adjustments to your bindings make huge differences. I adjusted my forward lean and I'm much more stable at speed now, even on an alleged park board


----------



## KIKNIT

Experience: 60 days this season. Bring on Southern Hemisphere season.
Style: Everything from 45 degree pitch to 50 foot kickers, and anything in between.
height: A little over 6 feet.
weight: 175ish lbs
boot size: US 10.5
board length: 152cm Skate Banana my on resort stick and 158 Evo-R big mountain and bigger kicker board.
Stance width: 26ish
stance angle: +15/-15


----------



## B.Gilly

gravityhomer said:


> hey thanks for all the responses, they are definitely quite varied.
> 
> So I was widening my stance to the recommended width (22in vs 20.5).
> When I was about to retighten I thought to check how much my size 12 boot toe hangs over the front. It hangs over a lot. like 1.5 inches. So I broke the cardinal rule and made two adjustments. I widened my stance and moved my bindings one notch toward the heel side of the board. Am I doomed? Maybe I'll just widen the stance and leave the rest alone.
> 
> Do any other big feeted people push their bindings back toward the heel?


What bindings do you use and is the heel cup adjusted correctly for your boots? If your heel cup is adjusted properly you should be fine. I am assuming you are talking about Burton bindings or the Burton unidisk.


----------



## Guest

stoepstyle said:


> style: I'm an expert(~3-4 years), and I ride any line on the mountain that isint in the park
> height: 6'3'
> weight: 185 lbs
> boot size: US 12
> board length: 163 Never Summer Legacy-R
> Stance width: 23 in
> stance angle: +21/+8
> 
> I dont ride switch very much so I have forward for hard charging. Its fun


everyone with 3 years xp is saying they're an expert. 

lol


----------



## B.Gilly

Defy said:


> everyone with 3 years xp is saying they're an expert.
> 
> lol


That is why I did not even put my skill level in there. Even though I have about ten or so years on a board I would not ever say I am an expert rider. But skill level is based on opinions for the most part just like how resorts decide which runs are diamonds.

I will call myself an expert when I can live off my riding.


----------



## arsenic0

B.Gilly said:


> That is why I did not even put my skill level in there. Even though I have about ten or so years on a board I would not ever say I am an expert rider. But skill level is based on opinions for the most part just like how resorts decide which runs are diamonds.
> 
> I will call myself an expert when I can live off my riding.


Theres all types of riding too. Being an expert at bombing groomers doesnt make you an expert in doing huge pow back country.
After 25 or so trips in the last two years i'd probably just say im intermediate if not intermediate-beginner, theres a lot of things i want to do though


----------



## gravityhomer

zakk said:


> what are you trying to do? what type of riding? my pow board has a monster set-back and my non-pow board is totally centered.
> 
> Also, don't be afraid of trying different stances. DaKine makes a great pocket tool and keep messing with your stance, angles until you get something that works. Even adjustments to your bindings make huge differences. I adjusted my forward lean and I'm much more stable at speed now, even on an alleged park board


My stats are in the first post, probably should have mentioned that. I'm a beginner and I ride in New England. My local "mountain" is in southern MA, I mainly stick to non steep trails and try to work on my form. 

So I don't believe I am talking about set-back (which would be to have your center of mass closer to the tail) I am talking about sliding my bindings so that they are more toward the heel edge, to prevent my toes from hanging too far over the toe edge. BUT, I saw a pic online where the person showed their board from below to see how much of their toe and heel stuck over the board. I realized that I didn't actually do that, I was just looking from the top. So I strapped my boots back into my bindings and looked at the board from the bottom, and I couldn't believe it but my heel was way farther over my board than my toes. So I switched back to the center hole, in the binding disk. Actually after seeing how far my heel stuck out, I could really push my bindings more toward my toe edge. But then the base of the bindings might start to poke over the toe edge.

Now that you say that about the high backs, mine don't have much lean at all; and at least the front foot is not parallel to the heel edge. Just another adjustment to tweak some time in the future. 



B.Gilly said:


> What bindings do you use and is the heel cup adjusted correctly for your boots? If your heel cup is adjusted properly you should be fine. I am assuming you are talking about Burton bindings or the Burton unidisk.


Burton Cartel bindings. I don't think the heel cup can be adjusted separate from the base, but maybe I'm looking at it wrong. I can adjust the high back to change the angle and I could pull it forward I guess to prevent my heel from sliding all the way back. Again if you read above, turns out that my heel was much further over the board than I realized. So I actually had the exact opposite problem than I thought. :laugh:


----------



## max_tm

style: Probably depends on the equipment I could have at my disposal; if I had an alpine setup I would probably ride it most of the time on the east coast and save the free-ride board for some actual free-ride  but for now I spend my time trying to get some decent carving performance out of my set-up while still keeping it free-ridey and park-able when I so choose.
height: 6'
weight: 140 lbs
boot size: US 10.5
board length: 158 Volkl Coal (looking at retiring this one next year if I have the cash)
Stance width: 22 in with my risers I think?
stance angle: +18/-4


----------



## Suburban Blend

*Swine Stats*

style: Old School expert(~24 years) starting back in So Cal 1985, A decade of R & D for top companies. 7 Southern Hemi seasons, 4 springs in Valdez. 
height: 6'1"
weight: 208 lbs
boot size: US 9
board length: 166 *Rome* Anthem, 159 *Capita* Black Death Speed Tribe, *Forum* 158 Roost, *Union* Force
Stance width: 23.5 in
stance angle: +30/+15 centered

Powder Pig, carver, big mountain, park jumps, and pipe in that order. No Metal, only Reggae. Rather ride alone with tunes in full effect, shaking my fist in the air in triumphant fashion. I yell and cackle from the lift and while dropping as that's the call of the North American Powder Hound. I do obey the rules when going out of bounds and only travel with groups that are completely equipped with avalanche gear. Currently serving time as a shop co-owner and IT Director.


----------



## SB4L

style: Advanced Freeride / intermediate freestyle, favorite terrain is those perfect pitched glades on a pow day around 30-40 degrees, backcountry, switch as often as possible
Experience: 5th season, went average 20-30 times for the first 4, this season I'm at 72 this season so far.
height: 5"11
weight: 160 lbs
boot size: US 11
board length: 157 Ride DH2, Vans BFB 09's, Burton Custom bindings 07's
Stance width: 22.5 in
stance angle: +15 / -12 centered

*notice how even after 5 season I do not consider myself an expert, and I can do double blacks in the Canadian Rockies... those from the east that are claiming to be an expert after 3 or less seasons because they can ride "double blacks", those would literally be blue runs out here.


----------



## B.Gilly

arsenic0 said:


> Theres all types of riding too. Being an expert at bombing groomers doesnt make you an expert in doing huge pow back country.
> After 25 or so trips in the last two years i'd probably just say im intermediate if not intermediate-beginner, theres a lot of things i want to do though



True on all accounts. I have about nine years under my belt riding a board but rode for 9 years and stopped riding for about 12 or 13 years. Just started riding again now that I am back living in the north. So I would classify myself as intermediate also. Took me a couple days of riding to feel comfortable again. And now that I am a bit older definitely do not take the chances I did when I was younger so I am a bit slow on my relearning curve. One good thing though is the basics were still in me. Course I probably have some of the worse habits technically as a rider.


----------



## Guest

Experience: Beginner ..First season in at least 6 years!
height: 5'2"
weight: 115 lbs
boot size: Burton Freestyle US 7
board length: Ride Solace 146 & Ride Vxn Bindings
stance angle: +21/-6 1" setback


----------



## justdust

Experience: 5 years on ice coast, avg 15-20 days/yr
All-mountain, blacks when they are soft enough to hold an edge, beginner in the park, pipe and glades. Love speed. Growing more comfortable with switch. "I want it all!" (Freddie Mercury/Queen)
Height: 5'10
Weight: 230
Age: 45
New board (hasn't arrived yet):
NS Premier F-1 165cm
Boots (US) K-2: 10; Burton: 11
Salomon Code bindings
Wide stance
Angles: 15+/5-


----------



## jjammerstg

style: 12+ Years, All-mountain
height: 5'8"
weight: 165 lbs
boot size: 9
board length: 155 Blunt
Binding: Mission
Stance width: 22.5 in
stance angle: +12/-9


----------



## wrathfuldeity

50 yrs old, all mtn terrain mainly blacks, no park to be had, 7 years abt 25x/yr, 
5'6"
175 lbs
size 7
158 option trinity/vinson
as wide as possible abt 23"
duck +12/-9

mid-intermediate to poor by local standards (which are extrodinarily high)


----------



## w3iiipu

style: Freeride/will try some park next season
eperience: First season w/ 25+ days out
height: 5"6'
weight: 170 lbs
boot size: US 9.5 32 lashed
board length: Burton Custom 154
Stance width: not sure
stance angle: +21 / +6

just got back from loveland, co...absolutely loved it. Tho the blues were harder then i expected.
________
Laguna Bay II Condo


----------



## Guest

OOOH OOOH! I LOVE TALKING ABOUT ME!
style: Riding glades and bombing anything else.... occasionally ill do a run through the park
age: 21
gender: male
height: 5'5"
weight: 135 lbs
location: Maine
boot size: 9
board type/length: 152 Lib Skeet Nanner, 155 Lib Dark series
stance angle: +15/-15


----------



## jardo56

style: freestyle (park with a bit of freeride)
experience: intermediate (first year back from a 10 year hiatus.. 4 years total)
age: 25 this month
gender: male
height: 6'0''
weight: 170lbs lbs
location: central Canada
boot size: 11
board type/length: 158 Forum Destroyer
stance angle: +21/-9


----------



## Guest

Nice 'Picture Stats' MPD! 

Experience: 10 years, used to be able to afford 12-15 trips up to the mountain a year, when I was young and it was cheaper... Had a 4 year hiatus in there. (Due to a nasty car accident followed by my daughter's birth) This season I've really only been able to afford to go 5 times, which is WAY better than nothing! 

Style:Love them trees! And I'm a sucker for powder, but who isn't??! I love getting off the groomed path and away from the crowds. Beginner when it comes to the jumps, sticking to the 'baby jumps' until I invest in a helmet this summer. I've never even attempted rails and stuff, just looks so intimidating. I'm up for ANY kind of riding really. As long as there's good snow, I'm happy. I'll even kick it on the bunny hill and teach you the falling leaf, if you're a newb. 

Height: 5 foot 
Weight: 115
Age: 23
Board: It's a burton. :dunno: I bought it 4 years ago brand new and it's been out 4 times this season.  It's a 146, I believe.
Boots: I've got some really crappy generic boots that are about 10 years old, they are SUPER worn in and I can't seem to get rid of 'em, just too damn comfy! But they offer very little ankle support. I've got a pair of new Vans that a friend gave me, which I really should start wearing. 
Bindings: Freestyle, Burton.
Stance: :dunno:
Angles: :dunno:

I think that's why I haven't started wearing the newer boots, don't know much about adjusting the bindings, s'pose I should read up on that. I just figure, why mess with a good thing?


----------



## darkninja

Experience: 12 years riding.

Style: Loose and carefree, always flying down the mountain totally relaxed. This is of course with a sh!t ton of speed :laugh: .

Preferred Terrain: Of course pow  but on the east its fun to spend a good chunk of time hitting parks.

Physical stats
Age: 25
Height: 6'
Weight: 148 lbs

Equipment
Board: 09 Bataleon Evil Twin 155
Bindings: 08 Burton Cartels
Boots: 08 DC Super Park BOAs Size 9 US Mens

Setup
Stance: Goofy Duck
Stance Width: 24"
Stance Angles: 15 Front -12 Rear


----------



## In search for I

Age:30

Height:6'0"

Weight:185

Location: South Central AK

Boot size: 9.5

Stance: Goofy/ 22.5 wide @ +18/-14

Years riding: 17 years

Style: Back country 80's skater big mountain freerider... Smooth and fast in the pow, completely akward on hard pack and ice. 

Board: I pretty much stick to my 03' Forum Jeremy Jones 157 but I use my Option FreePlus57 when it gets deeper.


----------



## Guest

Style: Powder/trees if it's there, park (mostly jumps) if it's not. I try not to spend much time on groomers. Hoping to do lots more BC next season.
Experience: 2.5 seasons (about 35 days), intermediate
Gender: Male
Weight: ~165 (hey, I'm workin' on it!)
Height: 5'7"
Age: 28
Boot: 9.5 US
Stance: Goofy, 18/-12, reference stance (20-21"?)
Board Lengths: 158 Never Summer SL-R, 154 Burton Dominant on occasion for park-only days.
Riding Conditions: Everything, but usually "normal" (packed powder?) or deep powder


----------



## lilfoot1598

style: Expert falling leaf. Wobbly turn-linker. :laugh: First season, but ride every weekend. Ride mostly on packed powder, groomers (Mt. Hood)
height: 4'11''
weight: 105
age: 28
boot size: women's 4
board length: 143 Ride Rapture
Stance width: ?
stance angle: +12/-9 (still experimenting)


----------



## twin89

Style: all mtn freestyle. i like playing around outside of the park =) 1st. season (hardpack groomers)
Height: 6'0
Weight: 138-145
Age: 19
Boot Size: 10.5 Burton Freestyles
Board Length: 156 Rome Agent
Fav Terrain: nice soft groomers =)
Bindings: Ride Rx large
Stance Angles 15/-15
stance width: 23" or give or take an inch (always experimenting)


----------



## Guest

lilfoot1598 said:


> style: Expert falling leaf. Wobbly turn-linker. :laugh: First season, but ride every weekend. Ride mostly on packed powder, groomers (Mt. Hood)
> height: 4'11''
> weight: 105
> age: 28
> boot size: women's 4
> board length: 143 Ride Rapture
> Stance width: ?
> stance angle: +12/-9 (still experimenting)


your foot really is little! 
I didn't know you were in oregon?! Oregon Boarders Rule!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vlaze

style: Fast paced, soft groomers or POW preferred (ICE coast, I can dream). All mountain freestyle. Years on board: 3 after hiatus of 7-8 years ago, 5-6 total.
height: 5'10''
weight: 175-180
age: 29
boot size: 11.5 32 Lashed
board length: 156 Capita Stairmaster
bindings: L/XL Rome 390's
Stance width: 23 - 24.5 (experimenting)
stance angle: +23/-12 (still experimenting)


----------



## lilfoot1598

Mrs.Queez said:


> your foot really is little!
> I didn't know you were in oregon?! Oregon Boarders Rule!! :thumbsup:


Yep! That's why my boots are too big. I have a very hard time finding stores that carry adult sizes that small. *sigh* 

And yes, Oregon boarders do rule! I love the mountain and the easygoing nature of people around here. Wouldn't trade it for anything...  Do you board at Hood or Bachelor?


----------



## Dcp584

Style: Advanced Small Mountain Freestyle, been riding for about 12-13 years. In the last four I have really stepped up my freestyle ability due to being able to get to the mountain considerably more.
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 200lbs
Age: 25 in two months
Boot Size: 9 1\2 Lashed
Board: 155 Rome Graft and Agent, 156 Rome Anthem, 158 Palmer Bud Light Board, 162 91 Burton Air, 169 Burton Bullet. But the Agent and Graft are my two primary weapons of choice.
Bindings: Unions Force(Graft) and Rome 390(Agent)
Stance Width: Whatever stock centered is on either of the two I ride regularly.
Stance Angle: +15/-15


----------



## Guest

I live about 20 min from Bachelor, & back from a 4 year hiatus this year. I miss riding Hood, nights are the best up there! Hoodoo's fun too.



lilfoot1598 said:


> Yep! That's why my boots are too big. I have a very hard time finding stores that carry adult sizes that small. *sigh*


have you tried footbeds? :dunno:


----------



## Guest

Style: Intermediate, been riding for a year and a half, this last season really couldnt make much progress due to a bad knee
Height: 5'8
Weight: 183ish (probably will be around 175ish within a month, and around 190 next season)
Age: 20
Boot Size: 10
Board: 155 Burton Hero 157 Salomon Sanchez
Bindings: Burton Customs (they're terrible)
Stance Width: 20.5"ish
Stance Angle: +15/-15


----------



## MadBomber53045

Style: powder/ back country when possible. bombing everything, always.
Experience: 6 years, free ride. considering park but can't afford to wreck myself.
Gender: Male
Weight: 190-200 depending on how lazy i feel like being
Height: 5`11"
Age: 20
Boot: 12 US
Stance: regular +15/-15, dunno the width but its a little more than shoulder width
Board: 2008 Custom 156, old 1ndie 159 to goof around on. old bud light rossignol 158 hanging in my living room
Bindings: Flow the Five and Burton Cartels
Board Lengths: old 158 to goof around on, 156 custom right now( i know most think its short, but i like being able to whip it around) currently saving for a powder only board
Riding Conditions: shit in WI, colorado a few weeks each winter


----------



## lilfoot1598

Mrs.Queez said:


> I live about 20 min from Bachelor, & back from a 4 year hiatus this year. I miss riding Hood, nights are the best up there! Hoodoo's fun too.
> 
> 
> have you tried footbeds? :dunno:




Glad to hear that you're back after so long! I haven't actually gone at night...I should try it some time.

I haven't tried footbeds, but they're on the list for next season. I have about 12 days in my boots and I've noticed that they've loosened up significantly over the past few days.


----------



## I need a name

Style: Freeride, a small amount of park, and pipe.
Experience: Not quite sure, i'm going to have to say about 8-9 years but 6 or 7 years of aggressive riding.
Gender: Male
Age: 19
Boot: 11
Stance:+15/-12
Stance width: 22"-24", It depends how I'm feeling.
Board: goliath, Old rossi, 07 Darkstar.
Bindings: Rome Targas, K2 CTX cinch, Saloman.


People need to understand that they are not expert if they have ridden 3 years. I have been riding for a while and by no means do I consider myself an expert, I take every opportunity to learn more so I can continue to improve my riding. Anyone that has been on boards for a while will tell you these exact words about themselves.


----------



## snowGuinny

style: park and some freeriding
Experience: been riding for like 8 years but i only got serious bout 2 years ago
Gender: male
age:16
boot:9 (burton hail)
stance:15/-15 (sooon to be changed)
Board: option redline
bindings: Burton custom
conditions: i usually ride on ice  lol


----------



## Guest

Style: 25 days overall. Advanced freerider(steep blacks and stuff), Intermidiate park rider (FS 360, 30 foot kickers and everything in between)
Height: 4'11"
Weight: 85 lbs
Boot size: US 7
Board: CAPiTA Scaremaster 144 with Rome 390 Binding ( Know it's a little big thought).
Stance width: 19 Inches
Stance Angles: +15 front/-15 back


----------



## Guest

Advanced freerider, dunno about expert but most double blacks are fine. 
No park,(yet) no hiking, ever, hard charging freeriding, huge turns on steeps, bombing as much as I can, until I can't feel my ankles, some air, I like to find a top to bottom line that's fast as hell with lots of natural kickers and hits. I typically charge with the El Grande, 30ish front 15ish rear, 21" stance, but if I set 'em to 0 and 0 I can ride switch about 80%. 
Elan El Grande 171
Ride yukon 172
Ride Betas on both
Salomon fusion F-22's size 12.5
Male, 33 years young
6'3", 250 lbs, green eyes
I wear all black. 
40 days last season, be lucky to hit 30 this year. 100 day season within 3 years is a goal. 
Old school, skater all my life. 
Made in Canada


----------



## Willy36

Snow-4-Ever said:


> Height: 4'11"
> Weight: 85 lbs


holy hell....


----------



## jimster716

Style: Beginner (1st season been out 6 times to Mammoth and once to Mtn. High). Been doing all blues since midseason and hope to be on blacks next season.
Age: 36
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 190 lbs
Boot Size: US 9
Board Length: 159
Stance Width: 20 in
Stance Angle: +15/-15

Have a Capita FCG 159 w/ Union Force bindings that I wanted to use for all-mountain. Went to the park last time out and did some jumps and found it to be a really fun excursion from the slopes. I'm thinking about getting a shorter park board like a 2010 Capita Indoor Survival in a 154 but at my level I'm not sure I need it.


----------



## DC5R

Willy36 said:


> holy hell....


I think Snow-4-Ever is a girl...or a 10 year old boy :dunno:


----------



## Willy36

DC5R said:


> I think Snow-4-Ever is a girl...or a 10 year old boy :dunno:


yeah but that's small for a girl....


----------



## DC5R

Willy36 said:


> yeah but that's small for a girl....


Not really. My GF is about the same.


----------



## Guest

DC5R said:


> Not really. My GF is about the same.


85lbs is very small for a girl unless she's under 5'.


----------



## Guest

DiamondCarver said:


> board type/length: Sobe? snowboard 155ish, lamar mx15 bindings, Snowjam boots (pretty much the worst setup in snowboard history)


I commend you for having big enough balls to hit a double black with that set up. I'd be on blues bitching the whole time.

Style: Freeriding when there's interesting trails or good conditions. jibbing around on groomers or in the park otherwise. I can handle any non-absurd trail, park I'm just getting started. I can kinda-180 and kinda-back boardslide. Advanced intermediate I guess, but everyone's got a different definition.
Height: 5'11
Weight: 160 lbs
age:26, this is the end of my second season.
Boot size: US 10
Board: Capita Stairmaster 152/Rome Solution 158 and my rockboard, a board of indeterminate age from a now out of business called Inca. Rome 390s and Burton Hails.
Stance width: Dunno, wider than a breadbox. Usually close to the widest available.
Stance Angles: +18 or 15 depending on how I feel, -12.
Conditions: New England.


----------



## Guest

DiamondCarver said:


> board type/length: Sobe? snowboard 155ish, lamar mx15 bindings, Snowjam boots (pretty much the worst setup in snowboard history)


I commend you for having big enough balls to hit a double black with that set up. I'd be on blues bitching the whole time.

Style: Freeriding when there's interesting trails or good conditions. jibbing around on groomers or in the park otherwise. I can handle any non-absurd trail, park I'm just getting started. I can kinda-180 and kinda-back boardslide. Advanced intermediate I guess, but everyone's got a different definition.
Height: 5'11
Weight: 160 lbs
age:26, this is the end of my second season.
Boot size: US 10
Board: Capita Stairmaster 152/Rome Solution 158 and my rockboard, a board of indeterminate age from a now out of business called Inca. Rome 390s and Burton Hails.
Stance width: Dunno, wider than a breadbox. Usually close to the widest available.
Stance Angles: +18 or 15 depending on how I feel, -12.
Conditions: New England.


----------



## Guest

Style: I don't know if I have a style yet, maybe freeride
Experience: 20 days this year and 10 or so days about 10 years ago
Gender: Male
Weight: 200
Height: 6'
Boot: 11 Burton Ions
Stance: Goofy, +17/-16, 22.5
Board: 2009 Custom X 164W, and an old Salomon ??? 154 
Bindings: Burton CO2s EST and Device Step-in Boots & Bindings <-Anyone remember these?
Riding Conditions: Groomers, Bumps


----------



## Willy36

DC5R said:


> Not really. My GF is about the same.


How do you not break her? :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Styleark/Pipe, Jibs
height: 5'10
Weight:170
Boot: 11 US
Board length: 152 Lib tech Skate bananas
Stance width: as wide as it goes
Stance angle:+15/-12


----------



## Guest

Riding style: carving (hardboot set up), and just getting into hitting jumps.
Boards of choice: Coiler All Mountain/race-carve Titanal 180, Madd 170, and an F2 Speedster SL 158
Stance: depending on the board, just so theres no overhang. usually between 55-70.
height:5'11''
Weight: 180
Conditions: Good ol' new england hardpack-get those edges tuned!


----------



## Guest

gleb, are you riding on an alpine board?


----------



## Guest

SnowBun said:


> gleb, are you riding on an alpine board?


Yep, since day 1


----------



## Guest

No wonder, the stance angles had me do a double take :laugh:

Most people here are soft booters. Alpiners look awesome btw :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Style: what ever suits the day, park, pow, tree runs, groomers, sidecountry, jibbing trees off piste, the bar ect... pretty average at all of them...
Experience: 2 years of nothern and southern hemisphere riding
Gender: Male
Weight: 80Kg
Height: 185cm
Boot: 11 thirty-two Boa
Stance: Goofy, 
Board: 2008 Custom X 159W for pow and a 155 Parkstar in 2 weeks apparantly..
Bindings: 2008 Flux Super Emblems


----------



## Guest

Style: park, jib, some freeride on pow days
Experience: 2yrs 
Gender: Male
Weight: 200
Height: 6'1
Boot: 11 DC Judge 09'
Stance: regular 18/-9 24"
Board: 09' skate banana 156, 09' neversummer evo r 155, 08' lib tech youth in asia 153, dc pbj 157.
Bindings: 09' cartels, 09' rome 390
Riding Conditions: Groomers, ice, slush, shallow to deep pow, massive amounts of park. i live in so cal so i get to ride all sorts of crap and goods.


----------



## kraig4422

Style: Freeride, hit the park on the way to the trees
Experience: 18 years
Gender: Male
Weight: 208
Height: 6'
Boot: Some shitty old Morrow boots. I have two sets of Burton boots I also picked up over the years but for some reason the old crappy ones keep calling me back. So comfortable.
Stance: Goofy
Board: Burton Custom 08 158W I think
Riding Conditions: Dig the pow, will ride anything though. Hate the ice
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

style: Freeride and on constant search for pow
height: 5'11"
weight: 185 lbs
boot size: US 11
board length: 155 (NW SL-R rocks!) / 156 Forum
Stance width: Shoulder width, both front and back bindings are in the middle 4 screws.
stance angle: +15/-15


----------



## Mr. Polonia

style: 2yrs, goin mach 2 down black diamonds, lots of jumping and goin off trails and jumpin off ledges and occasional park

height: 5'11"
weight: 165 lbs
boot size: US 10.5
board length: 160 burton custom X, 161 burton air , 160 burton x8
Stance: 15 and 15 goofy on all
width: anywhere between 22 and 23 inches


----------



## COtoUT

terrain choice: from the slack country to the back country-always looking for fresh. trees, cliffs and log jibs. over the park.

shred history: 22 years (i remember being spit on by _adults_ for snowboarding)

height: 6'1

weight: 160lbs

boot: u.s. 10

board types/lengths: 59 capita fcg, 56 solid/bluebirtd co-lab (2010), lib skate 59 (2010)

stance: 15 and -6

width: wide


----------



## Guest

Style: Back Country/Trees...Intermediate I suppose (riding 6 years, only gone 5 times though)..Done double blacks in 4 different areas of North America

Height: 6' 1.5"
Weight: 150
Size: 163 cm
Stance:+12/-12

I'm pretty good in trees and powder, but I am shit in the park, so thats what I'm working on now


----------



## Guest

SnowBun said:


> No wonder, the stance angles had me do a double take :laugh:
> 
> Most people here are soft booters. Alpiners look awesome btw :thumbsup:



Yeah, those angles could never work with a soft boot set up as I found out last weekend. Tried a soft set up with a BX board that was too narrow.

Yeah, I'm usually at bomberonline.com where most people are alpiners. Thanks for the compliment:thumbsup: The feeling of a high G carve is what makes me get up in the morning sometimes.


----------



## ATOTony76

Style: Backcountry, cliffs, and blacks during the winter. Pipe/park in the summer. 
Experience: 5 years in the runnin 
height: 5'11
Weight: 220 
Boot: 11US Vans Encore 
Board types/lengths: 159 Burton Se7en : Park and all mountain pretty much
Stance: Goofy 15/-15
Bindings: Union Danny Kass pro mods 
Snow conditions: POW POW, and as much POW POW as i can get.


----------



## Patrollerer

Style: Love dropping in off cliffs, doing park, boardercross, slalom. Can do any sort of terrain easily.
Experience: half a season = noob :laugh:
height: 6'
Weight: 150-170
Boot: 12 US forum destroyers
Board types/lengths: Bataleon fun.kink 153
Stance: 22/-8
Bindings: Union Cadet dlx
Snow conditions: Anything if i can get away from the crowds its fine. Will do any conditions unless the lifts are closed and there ain't any snow.
Age: 17


----------



## mikez

style/experience: Beginner, trying to move to intermediate; started in March 09 with limited experience on mountains in Austria and France, now tuning my stills indoors.
height: 6'4"
weight: 195 lbs
boot size: US 11
board length: 159 08/09 Bataleon Riot (true twin)
stance: Regular, +15/-15, 23' apart (still experimenting--possibly favouring +18/-15)


----------



## Woosenheimer

experience: 1.5 years. Intermediate
style: Whatever I can get ahold of in the south east. Last year went to Big Sky and loved the trees, blacks, and pow. Working on park related stuff. I got my 180's down pat brotha.
height: 6'3"
weight: 185 lbs
boot size: US 12
board types: Capita Mid Life Lost 158, Flow Infinite 164W
Stance width: I dont know
stance angle: +18/-15


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Gender: Male
age: 21
years riding: 6 years total but it wasnt till the last 3 that i started going 130+ days a year
Style: advanced, mainly park but also love riding the mtn.
height: 5'6
weight: 150
boot size: US 9
board type/length: 151 Never Summer Evo-R 10', 153 Option Forecast 09', 148 LibTech TRS 09', 152 Rome Agent 07'
stance: between 22.5-23.5 depending on the board
angle:15,-15


----------



## Kanilas

Style: Freestyle/Freeride
Experience: 1 year down, 70 to go
height: 6'5"
Weight: 185
Boot: 13US Burton Ruler
Board types/lengths: 162W Ride Antic: All mtn
Stance: Regular +14/-14
Bindings: Union Force
Snow conditions: If it's on the ground, I'm riding it.


----------



## Gnarly

Gender: Male
Years Riding: 13 years, but till recently, most years I only went 5 or 6x. Last 3 seasons, I've hit 20-35 days riding/year
Experience: Free-ride = advanced. Park = Can spin a BS/FS 3 50% of the time I try, but when it comes to jibbing, I suck!
Style: Pow Junkie with a propensity for jumping off moguls (yes, I like moguls)
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 215lbs
Boot size: US 11
Board type/length: 156 Capita Stairmaster, 159 Bataleon Riot, 159 Bataleon Airobic, 164 LibTech Dark Series MTX, 163 M3 Cap, 157 WFO, 164 Simms.
Bindings: Rome Targas, Union Airblaster Inverters, Salomon Relay Thrusters
Boots: DC Allegiance, Thirty-Two TM-Two's, Salomon F22's.
Stance: 24.5"
Angle: 15,-12


----------



## Guest

Location: Colorado, I ride keystone, Breck, A-basin, Vail, Beaver creek. and Loveland. 
Style: 40% park, 60% mountain,
Experience: 8 years, 
Gender: Male
Weight: 145
Height: 5'5 1/2
Age: 24
occupation: college student, graphic design and photography major. 5th year senior. 
Boot: 9.0 US, DC pak, Super park, 
Boards, Ride Kink,Ride RX bindings, Rome artifact 152, rome 390,'s
Stance: Regular +15/-15 , center of board, I can ride swith, 
Riding Conditions: I like powder,natural terrain, nice groomed runs on a feb morning, temp around 24degrees


----------



## j.gnar

Location: southern cali. i ride mt high, bear mtn, and mammoth mostly
Style: 75% park, 25% mountain
Experience: 2nd official season, last year was my first but i rode 30+ days
Gender: Male
Weight: 149
Height: 5'8
Age: 21
Boot: 9.5 DC Phase
Board: 152 cm lib tech skate banana
Bindings: burton custom detox
Angle: +15/-15
Stance:21 inches apart
Conditions: any snow is rad, not a huge fan of pow, had a really bad experience my first time in it

i can handle myself as far as riding goes, meaning i can keep up with my buddies who have been boarding for years longer than i have.love jibbin' and jumping, working on my switch riding and just started trying 360 spins


----------



## Guest

Gender: Female
age:24
Style: Intermediate....Ride everywhere, park trails trees. All mountain shredder...
height: 5'9 (I KNOW, Im tall)
weight: 135 lbs
boot size: US 8
board type/length: 148 Burton Feelgood 07/08 season. With 07/08 Burton Escapades
Stance: Regular


----------



## bubbachubba340

Gender:Male
Age:15
Years Riding: 6, until last year about 5-10x per year, but last year about 40.
Ability: 180s off 20 -25 footers and 360s on 10-15. 180s into presses on boxes is my best. All I do is park with occasional Pow on the deep days.
Height:5'8"
Weight:140
Boots:Thirty Two Prospect 9.5
Bindings: Rome 390, Burton Custom
Boards: Never Summer Circuit-R 148, K2 WWW Rocker 148
Stance: 22 inches at +15,-15


----------



## zippyflu

Gender- Male
Age- 25
Years of Riding= 1.5ish
Board- K2www rocker, Mission Bindings
Height- 6"
Weight- 190lbs
Stance- +18, -18
I am still a beginner. I just go the K2 www rocker and used it once at Killington (which was my last SB trip). I was hitting the Noob park, jumps, box, no rails yet. At the end of the day, I have increased my speed and my landings. But the last fall was painful. I cleared the first hump, then 2nd, then the 3rd i went too high, as i was in Mid air, i did the Sit stance. Can't hit the park this year too cuz im still recovering from my ACL replacement surgery.

But I like riding blues. Blacks and double blacks if conditions are right in the ICECOAST.


----------



## Guest

Male
16
height 5 11
board burton custom
yrs or riding umm 6?
155 lbs
stance idk varies 
boots burton rules
bindings burton custom
wow i wish i diddint have so much burton stuff
abilities umm i can hit any jum 5 30 ftrs 3 anyithing back flip on little kickers jib anyithing hopng for a sponser like to ride lots of park and tech stuff barrels jumps walls rail i do it all


----------



## CheckMySteez

Gender: Male
Age: 19
Experience: 8 years
Style: Park Junkie
height: 5'11
weight: 165 lbs
boot size: US 11
board type/length: 156 Capita HorrorScope FK/ 151 Capita UltraFear FK w/ Burton Cartel's and Vans Boots
Stance width: 25"
Stance angle: +25/-25

edit- re-read through the thread and I have the widest stance angle thus far loll.


----------



## Guest

gender:male
age:20
style:intermediate,i ride everything from park to double black,i ride35-40 days a year.
years riding:5
height:6,1
weight:160lbs
boot:us 12
board:burton custom,nitro t1.
stance:+15,-15.


----------



## Rufus

Location: Northern California, Tahoe area plus a few trips to Oregon and Colorado
Style: Freeride
Experience: 2 years
Gender: Male
Weight: 260
Height: 6' 1"
Age: 45
Boot: DC Scout 14
Board: K2 Illusion 159 wide
Bindings: Burton Cartel
Angle: +15/-15
Stance:22
Conditions: Any


----------



## Glade Ripper

Gender: Male
Age: 25
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 175 lbs
Shoe size: 10.5
Boards/bindings: '09 K2 Zero w/ Ride NRC, '10 K2 WWW Rocker w/ Ride Aplha MVMNT, '10 Never Summer Premier F1-R w/ Ride CAD
Angles: +15/-15


----------



## SnowProRick

Location: Minneapolis, Minnesota with a trip or two to Colorado
Style: I snowboard down hills and mountains
Experience: 20 years or so
Gender: Male
Weight: 195 lb
Height: 6' 2"
Age: 32
Boot: Burton Ion 9.5
All Mtn Board: Custom X 160 with CO2 EST
Park: Joystick 161 with Cartel EST
Powder: Malolo 162 or 166 (still deciding) with Cartel EST
Angle: 24 and -18
Stance: 24
Conditions: All of them.


----------



## Guest

*this is how i ride*

Location: Denver, CO
Style: Advanced back country and free ride, beginner in the park
Experience: 1 year boarding
Gender: male
Weight: 260 lb
Height: 6' 4"
Age: 24
Boot: Burton Ruler 13
Binding: Burton Cartel Large
Board: Burton Custom Wide 167
Angle: 15 and -5
Stance: 25
Conditions: If I-70 is open, I am there.
Where: Breck/Vail/Keystone/A Basin/Beaver Creek (and hopefully a few days at Tahoe this year!)


----------



## Nivek

*Location:* Colorado Springs, CO
*Style:* Anything I feel like I guess
*Experience:* 7 or so years, Intermediate. Solid "big mtn" skills, can play with anything in bounds, eh park skills.
*Gender:* male
*Weight:* 145 lb
*Height:* 5' 8"
*Age:* 21
*Boot:* K2 T1 9
*Binding:* Union Contact Med/Union POW Data Med
*Board:* Nitro SubPop 152/CAPiTA Indoor FK 154
*Angle:* 15/-15
*Stance:* 22.5in
*Conditions:* any
*Where:* Summit County/Vail/Beav/WP

And either I've been progressing like a slug, or all you "experts" need a reality check. Follow me for a day and see if you still consider yourself an "expert", I'll either scare the hell out of you or you'll just loose me or leave me


----------



## Guest

Location: Rio Rancho NM
Style: Dunno yet ?
Experience: total noooob ( been 3 times 10 yrs ago )
Gender: female
Weight: 125 lb
Height: 5'11
Age: 18
Boot: DC Phase 10.5
Binding: Burton Custom Med.
Board: Burton Air 153
Stance: Wide( long legs lol )
Conditions: any
Where: Where ever its snowing lol


----------



## EverBorN

style: 4 years ona board, age 24. Love the park & going down blue/blacks, havnt tried the tree boarding to much but cant wait!
height: 5'10"
weight: 165 lbs
boot size: US 11
board length: 157cm 2008 Burton Twin, Burton Custom Bindings
location: IL, board in the IL/Wisconsin area hoping for a trip or two to CO a year hopefully.


----------



## TeamSR

style: Expert 16 years of riding under my belt. Everything from park to pow and double black diamonds.
height: 6'2'
weight: 180 lbs
boot size: US 11.5
board length: 156 Lib tech skate banana, 156 Signal park series, 158 GNU Carbon Credit
Stance width: wide
stance angle: +15/-15


----------



## Guest

Style: I like to hit up street rails and park. I find myself off the hill more than on. But I’m going to spice it up a bit more this season.
Gender: Male
Age: 22
Height: 6’0
Weight: 180 lbs
Boots: 11
Stance: about 23
Board Length: 156cm Academy Rhythm, 153cm Academy Propaganda
Conditions Normally Ridden: I take road trips to find the snow… usually a pretty small run in and a slushy landing.  yay street.


----------



## m_jel

gender: not a girl
age: 20
style: intermediate. Pretty solid everywhere on my board, but working on the park for sure this year
height: 5'9''
weight: 187 lbs
boot size: 9.5/10
board length: 155 Nitro Revolt
Stance width: 20.5
stance angle: +18/-15


----------



## Guest

Location: Boston
Style: Freeride
Experience: 2 years
Gender: Female
Weight: 120 lbs
Height: 5' 6"
Age: 24
Boot: Burton Moto
Binding: Burton Customs
Board: Burton Feelgood 152
Stance: Regular


----------



## Zany

Style: Intermediate 
Experience: 5 years
Weight: 160 lbs
Height: 5' 8"
Age: 20
Boot: Ride Anthem
Binding: Union Force
Board: Never Summer evo-r 151
Stance: 24
Stance angle: 15/-15


----------



## Guest

style: Been riding for 20 years, for the first 12 years or so, I was going up every weekend, then for 3 seasons, every day. Last 7 years, I get out maybe once a year.
height: 6'
weight: 195 lbs
boot size: US 10
board length: 167 / 162
Stance width: ?? Depends on the day and snow
stance angle: Depends on day and snow.

I rode hard for many years. When I had the first born child, my time on the mountain became limited, and settling down in the DC metro area for 4 years made it difficult to get home (CO) and ride. Now living outside of Chicago, I barely get home. 

I ride regular, and think that bombing mogul fields and just letting my right leg take the abuse caught up to me. I went in for knee surgery in May. Doc thought it was a simple torn minuscus, although, when he got into my knee he found chipped bones and almost no cartilage left. With that said, he thinks I'll have fake knees in the next 10-15 years, and I'm only 27 now. So, I think my days are numbered now  

I rode hard. I never competed, though rode with guys that do compete. They never cease to amaze me with their egos. I rode to ride, not to showoff. I don't think I'm the shit, though I do know a few things about riding.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes

Style: Expert. you can usually find me doin one of three things: tearing up the pow pow, bombing mach 1 fresh cord, or hitting booters hard
Experience: 12 years
Weight: 165 lbs
Height: 5' 11"
Age: 31
Boot: Salomon Dialogue
Binding: Rome 390, K2 Formula
Board: Never Summer Evo-r 155, Never Summer Revolver-r 156
Stance: comfortable
Stance angle: 15/-15


----------



## CaptT

Style: No friends on a Powder Day.......either your there or your not....
Experience: 10 years
Weight: 135 lbs
Height: 5' 6"
Age: 29
Boot: Burton Q
Binding: Burton Lexa
Board: Never Summer Infinity 156
Stance: Regular
Stance angle: 15/-8


----------



## jlm1976

Style: Symetric...in my freeriding/carving my switch and regular are identical, throwing alot of butters/180's, playing with the mountain the whole way down
Experience: 13 years riding, 10 years teaching, AASI(east) Level 2.6(Need to take a 1 day riding retake to pass my 3, passed the teaching and pro-know part of the exam) 
Weight: 220 lbs
Height: 5'6"
Age: 33
Boot: ThirtyTwo Focus Boa
Binding: Salomon Relay Thruster Pro
Board: Salomon Special 159 (getting the special II for this season)
Stance: Regular
Stance Angle: 15/-12 
Stance Width: Slightly wider than reference.
Favorite quote "It's not the board, your riding sucks" harsh but so true (even for me)


----------



## m60g

Style: Advanced-Intermediate, Freeride
Age:39
Gender: Male
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 215 lbs
Boot: Northwave Decade
Binding:Ride Spi
Stance: Regular
Boot size: US 9.5
Board length: Arbor Element 161
Stance width: 22 in
Stance angle: +21/+9


----------



## droseph

Experience: Intermediate
Style: Freeride, a bit of freestyle
Age:20
Gender: Male
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 145 lbs
Boot: Ride Haze LTD
Binding: Drake SuperSport/Union Cadet
Stance: Regular
Boot size: US 9
Boards: Palmer Classic/K2 Anagram
Board length: 154/152
Stance angle: +15/-3


----------



## Guest

Style: advanced intermediate, all-mountain freestyle
Age:25
Gender: male
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 135 lbs
Boot: '08 32 Ultralight
Binding: '09 Rome 390 
Stance: Goofy
Boot size: US 10
Board length: '09 CAPiTA Scaremaster 152
Stance width: 21"
Stance angle: +15/-15

last season was my first full season. i went from going once a year in 3 years' time to 30+ times last season alone. i advanced pretty fast, going from barely being able to nail a turn at the beginning of the season to doing consistent 5's off kickers and jibbing everything i could find on the mountain by the end of it. couldn't resist making full use of that season pass at bear.

looking forward to another great season of learning and faceplanting all over the place.


----------



## The[ak]

Location: Denver
Style: Anything I can do
Experience: beginner/intermediate
Gender: male
Weight: 165 lbs
Height: 5' 10"
Age: 21
Boot: Burton Warhol
Binding: '10 Burton Cartel
Board: '09 Burton Deuce
Stance: Regular
Angles:+15/-15 (still trying different ones)


----------



## Guest

Location: West, Central Wisconsin and Michigan's U.P.
Style: Freeeride/Freestyle
Experience: 13 years (took a few seasons off)
Gender: male
Weight: 200 lbs
Height: 5' 10"
Age: 23
Boot: 32 lashed, DC flare
Binding: Union force, Drake matrix
Board: Ride Machete 155, Jeenyus kevin jones 154
Stance: Regular
Stance Angles: +15/-15
Stance Width: 23"


----------



## stk525

Location: Canadian Rockies, mostly B.C. resorts
Style: freeride
Experience: 5 years
Gender: male
Weight: 185 lbs
Height: 6'4"
Age: 19
Boot: Forum Constant
Binding: Burton Co2 EST
Board: 164 Burton Supermodel X
Stance: Regular
Stance Angles: +15/-12
Stance Width: 23"


----------



## Ruskiski

Location: North New Jersey
Style: icy groomers getting into jibs
Experience: 20 days... no lessons, one concussion
Gender: male
Weight: 200 to 215lbs
Height: 6'0"
Age: 22
Boot: K2 Pulse
Binding: Burton Freestyle (and future Forces)
Board: K2 Darkstar 157 and K2 WWW 153
Stance: Regular
Stance Angles: +21 / +9
Stance Width: :dunno:


----------



## Guest

Style: I ride anything I can, fast as possible. Really just out to have fun with mah buddies, though.
height: like 5'8" or so?
weight: ~140
boots: like 10
board: Custom X 156 (actually, just bought in the off-season this year and haven't ridden it, so I guess I'm a poser, but otherwise a Bullet 157, which wasn't bad. Good times on that board)
stance width: 21" REF (or 22" REF on the Bullet)
stance angles: +15/0


----------



## Loves2ride

Style: Anything goes, I like to take my time on a line and find powder stashes of untracked snow, rollers, cliffs, and just enjoy my time on the mountain.
Years riding: 9
Gender: Male
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 150 (A skinny fucker)
Age: 32
Boot: Size 10 Vans
Binding: Burton Mission
Board: Rome Crail (on sale for 160.00 couldent pass it up, it will be a good season beginner at the least)
Stance: GOOFY
Stance angles: +15/-12


----------



## Mr. Polonia

Oatmeal said:


> Style: I ride anything I can, fast as possible. Really just out to have fun with mah buddies, though.
> height: like 5'8" or so?
> weight: ~140
> boots: like 10
> board: Custom X 156 (actually, just bought in the off-season this year and haven't ridden it, so I guess I'm a poser, but otherwise a Bullet 157, which wasn't bad. Good times on that board)
> stance width: 21" REF (or 22" REF on the Bullet)
> stance angles: +15/0


you're gonna love the custom X. its like a bentley compared to that haundai Bullet of yours:cheeky4: no offense!!


----------



## Dano

*Location:* Canadian Rockies, a lot of Alberta riding. But I hit the BC powder belt and Whistler whenever I possibly can
*Style:* All Mountain Pow hunting with a little park (50/50's and the odd boardslide is all you'll see from me). I prefer a Pow filled bowl, weaving between trees, and hitting anything that'll let me raise the landing gear, while rocking old school hiphop and Rise Against.
*Experience:* Strong Intermediate. Solid tight shreading on Blacks and Blues for mellow flow.
*Gender:* Male
*Weight:* 205 lbs
*Height:* 6'2
*Age:* 27
*Boot:* '09 Rulers
*Binding:* '10 CO2's (first year on 'em. So stoked)
*Board:* '10 Burton Custom X (see above for stoked-ness)
*Stance:* Regular
*Angles:* +15/-15 or +12/-5 (depends what I'm feeling)
*Conditions:* Snowy. F*ck it, if I'm on days off, I'm riding! (everyone loves a good Pow day but I'll take icy and retard cold over nothing)


----------



## VenomousSVT

Style: I am a stylish all mountain rider, i do some park riding but mainly big stylish carving
Years riding: 3
Experience: Strong Intermediate, very comfortable strapped in; spins, flat, jumps all very smooth and comfortable
Gender: Male
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 180
Age: 30
Boot: Size 12 Burton Moto (for now)
Binding: GNU Fastec/Burton Mission
Boards: GNU 2009 Riders Choice 157.5/GNU 2010 Park Pickle 156
Stance: GOOFY (is there any other way :cheeky4
Stance Width: 23.5"
Stance angles: +13/-9


----------



## Guest

Location: Calgary ab, gotta love the shine, but really where ever i can get to 
Style: All over, prefer to play in the pow, but ill take a lap or two through the park
Years riding: 10
Experience: Riding since i was in the third grade
Gender: Male
Height: 6'0
Weight: 185
Age: 19
Boot: Size 11.5 Thirtytwo lashed blood diamond 
Binding: Rome Targa
Boards: 156 Rome Anthem, 156 Forum raider
Stance: Reg
Stance Width: 23.50
Stance angles: 15/-15


----------



## seant46

style: advanced jibber (all that i have at my hill)5~6 years
height: 6 feet
weight: 180 pounds
age: 17 
boot: size 10-11
binding: 08/09 technine something
board: 2010 ultrafear 147 (i have always ridden short board for my hill) also have a 07/08 stairmaster extreme
stance: goofy
stance width: 23
stance angles: +12/-12


----------



## crowe176

Location: MI/CO/UT
style: OG expert 20+ years experience. I'll take whatever's available. Prefer woods/pow, steep, park.
height: 5 11
weight: 190 pounds
age: 32 
boot: size 10
binding: K2 Cinch, K2 Sweaters
board: 161 Never Summer SL, 158 Palmer Burn, 155 K2 WWW Rocker (I have over 20 boards, but these are what I ride)
boot: Burton Hail
stance: goofy
stance width: Shoulder length
stance angles: +30+15, and +15-15 on WWW.


----------



## oliveryochest

style: Advanced-Expert Powder, trees, off piste, powder, park
age: 30
gender: male
height: 170
weight: 70KG
location: Hokkaido, Japan
boot size: US 8.5
board type/length: All MTN 157, 153 for the park
Stance: Goofy
Stance width: 19
stance angle: +30/+15


----------



## kysnowboarder

Style Intermediate Carver
Age 33
gender Male
height 5'5"
weight 145 lbs
Location Louisville KY
boot size 7 1/2
Board - Ride Antic 151 cm all mountain
Bindings - Flow
Stance with 20
stance angle +15/+15
Style comments, can ride steeps all right, hoping to progress into doing some tree runs this year, and maybe hit some features in the park..


----------



## ThugHunter

*Style: *Freeride, just started last year and live in Texas so trips to the mountain total 5-7 days a year. Wakeboarder in the past though, so I picked up on a few things pretty easy. 
*Gender:* Male
*Weight:* 160
*Height:* 5'7"
*Age: *35
*Boot:* 9 Vans Cirro
*Stance:* Regular +12/-12 22 inches
*Bindings:* '10 Rome Targa
*Board: *08/09 Bataleon Goliath 153
*Conditions:* Arapahoe Basin is the only mountain I've ridden so far. We'll probably venture out to more places in the very near future.


----------



## Breckenridge

Style: Addicted. The mountain is my park. (900+ days in 7 yrs)
Age: 47
Weight: 185
Height: 6 ft
Boot size: 11 us 
Board: Ride Machete 157 w
Bindings: Rome 390
Stance: 10/-10
Stance width: 26


----------



## xxfinnellxx

Style: Expert rider, advanced park tech kid
Years Riding: 9
Gender: Male
Weight: 150
Height: 5'9"
Age: 17
Boot: 08/09 32 Lashed Size:10.5
Bindings: 08/09 Burton P1.1's
Board: 09/10 Libtech Skate banana 156
Stance: Goofy (i can ride my switch almost identically) -12/+12 at 23.5 inches

Interest: Boarding has been my favorite thing to do in the world for 5 years now. My true interest blooming 4 years later from the first day. I'm constantly researching what's going on in the boarding world. It is my primary ambition above performing as a musician. There is so much to do and learn while boarding, and my rule's of progression are strictly based on getting comfortable with the uncomfortable. I'm very elitist though when it comes to the slopes. I cant stand anybody with nice gear constantly eating shit all over the mountain. I ride on the stevens pass freeride team, and instruct for 2 different companies at snoqualamie summit in washington. Riding 3 or more days a week, i constantly try to find ways to push my self.


----------



## ThugHunter

xxfinnellxx said:


> I'm very elitist though when it comes to the slopes. I cant stand anybody with nice gear constantly eating shit all over the mountain. self.


I once had the same thinking when it came to golf. I hated watching hakers with a $2500 set of clubs, but after realizing a couple things I now think about it differently. Where would snowboarding technology be if there weren't people buying the "nice gear"? There's a lot more people that suck at snowboarding than those who excel at it. Those are the people who support the companies who build the nice gear. 

In addition to that, why should I settle for a shitty product like a Lamar board when I have money to spend on a much better product?

Instead of letting it bother you that someone who sucks has a nice setup, be grateful that person spent his money on the nice gear so that the manufacturer can now R&D a better product for you to excel with.


----------



## rjattack19

Style: all mountain
Years Riding: going on 3rd season
Gender: Male
Weight: 208
Height: 6'4.5"
Age: 20
Boot: Northwave Size:13
Bindings: Drake Czar
Board: Gnu CHB BTX MTX 162 wide
Stance: regular -15/15


----------



## Leo

xxfinnellxx said:


> I cant stand anybody with nice gear constantly eating shit all over the mountain.


Very negative thing to say about people who share a common interest with you. Do you own an iPod? Perhaps and iPhone? Maybe another type of "nice gear". Are you a pro at using these products? A true iPhone/iPod pro can develop apps on it as well. You should change that mentality bro. Someone already stated the obvious reasons why you shouldn't hate. Let me add some more.

Beginners that have money to spend (most do because this is widely a middle-class and higher sport just like golf) are going to buy the nicer gear. Who cares if they suck? That doesn't mean they will always suck. You never know, one of them might end up being better than you.

style: Freestyle on the mountain is what I like to say. I'm into ground tricks and jumping off whatever natural features I can find.

Years Riding: 5 but I believe this is the wrong way to base your experience. I bet I have ridden as much or more than some of the 10 years exp people around here.

age: 28

gender: male

height: 5'9.5''

weight: 175-180lbs

location: Sterling Heights, MI

boot size: US 9.5

board type/length: 2007 Burton Shaun White 158

Bindings: 2010 NXT-FSE

Stance width: 22''

stance angle: +18/-12


----------



## Guest

Style" Intermediate all-mountain
Age: 27
gender: Male
height: 5'9"
weight: 190 lbs
Location: Houston, Texas, I'm only able to hit up the mountains 5-7days a year but i used to live in toronto and started snowboarding in canada.
boot size: 9-10's depends on company
Board: K2 darkstar
Bindings: K2 formulas
Stance width: shoulder length
stance angle: +15/-15
Style comments: Goofy, any runs fine with me, i dont like the park personally and im just starting to learn how to jump properly without landing on my ass :/


----------



## Deviant

Style: Advanced/Park/All-Mountain Freestyle.
Years riding: 16 or 17, can't remember anymore, but yeah, before all the media hype and before snowboarding was the "cool" thing to do.
Age: 31 (no old jokes)
Height: 5 foot 9
Weight: 150-155

Main board (have more than a few): Burton X8 155 (bling year model)
Bindings: Burton Triad EST's (medium)
Boots: Burton Rulers 9.5
Stance: Comfortably wide
Angles: Main park board is +15, -5

Prefer park or off trail kickers, I'm the type that tries to find a line no one else is doing, especially when not in the park. Been told I keep my body very quiet during spins, general park riding. Also, certainly not one of the "bad attitude" type riders that I see all too much. I think we all need to chill out, let beginners/intermediates learn what they need to learn and not act like a prick with all this "noob" bs.


----------



## Leo

BurtonX8 said:


> I think we all need to chill out, let beginners/intermediates learn what they need to learn and not act like a prick with all this "noob" bs.


+1

You sir, deserve a firm handshake :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

style: left one hangs low
weight: 190-195lbs
height: 6'2"

boards: '08 156 atomic pivot for park/early&late season, '10 161 NS sl-r for everything else and a random rail
bindings: flux titans '06
boots: '09 big B shaun whites 9.5 (measured shoe size is 10.5 and a hair)
stance width: no idea
stance angles: 15, -9


----------



## snowboadringOX

style: my own style. mostly all mountain/ trees, some rails and kickers
years: 15 years and i still have my K2 Rally Star
height: 5'9"
weight: 225 pounds(hey i like the weight room)
age: 28 
boot: size 10-11
binding: 07 custom ltd
boards: 2002 salomon driver(155) and 2010 Sick Stick(160) on its way
stance: regular
stance width: 23
stance angles: +15/-5

Cant stand doing the same run twice. I want to hit a jump or rail and keep going. No stoping and hitting it again.


----------



## Guest

style: All mountain, a little bit of everything... spend most of my time in the back though
height: 5'9"
weight: 180 lbs
boot size: US 11
board length: 157 mountain board, 152 park board
stance angle: +12/-12 on the 157, +15/-15 on the 152

Boards- 09 T. Rice Lib Tech MTX 157, 08 Skate Banana Lib Tech 152
Bindings- 09 Salomon Chiefs on the 157, Old Drake F60s on the Skate Banana

I'm usually riding the trees in the back bowls and whatnot, so I got a Skate Banana this season from a friend for $100 (so awesome) so I'm gonna try out some more park this season. Did a lot of park when I was a teenager and haven't done it in a while, so it should be an interesting experience, haha.


----------



## Deviant

Leo said:


> +1
> 
> You sir, deserve a firm handshake :thumbsup:


Thanks, a positive attitude goes a long way, and not just with snowboarding.


----------



## MattyB4g63

Style:Intermediate all-mountain
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Height:5'10"
Weight: 150 lbs
Location: Tucson,AZ
Boot Size: 9.5
Board: 09 Palmer Classic 154 and 09 K2 Fuse 155 
Bindings: 09 Burton Customs and 09 Flow Team
Stance Angle: +15 -5


----------



## Guest

Location: Vail, Colorado
Style: park
Experience: 7 years
Gender: male
Weight: 145 lbs
Height: 5'9"
Age: 16
Boot: Burton freestyle
Bindings: Lamar team bindings
Board: 151 Lamar Team FS
Stance: Regular
Stance Angles: +15/-5
Stance Width: What evers comfortable


----------



## binarypie

Location: San Francisco, CA 
Snow Location: Tahoe
Style: All mountain freestyle with strong freeride influence
Style Influence: Jim Jippey
Experience: 15 years
Gender: male
Weight: 150 lbs
Height: 5'9"
Age: 26
Boot: 2010 Burton Ion
Bindings: 2010 Burton Cartel EST
Board: 2010 Burton Custom V-Rocker 154 Ltd
Stance Angles: +12 / -6
Stance Location: -10mm
Stance Width: 530mm


----------



## lions81

Male
Riding Style All Mountain
Height 5'6''
Weight 125 lb
Age 14
Location Iowa
Favorite Rider Danny Davis
Board 2009 Burton Hero 152
Binding 2009 Burton Cartel M
Boots 2009 Thirtytwo Prospects
Riding 2 Years
Angles +15 -15


----------



## baldylox

style: Freeride
height: 5'11"
weight: 180 lbs
boot size: US 11
board length: 162 K2 Zeppelin and 155 Ride Kink
Stance width: 20 in
Stace direction: regular
stance angle: +30/+15 on Zepp or +15/0 on the Kink


----------



## 925hell

I suppose this is a good way to introduce myself to the forum.
Style: All-mountain carver / Snowkiter
Location: SLC UT
Experience: 9 years
Height: 6'
Weight: 193 Lbs
Boot Size: 11
Bindings: Union Force / Spark
Board length: 170 Donek Razor / 165 Donek Twin tip splitboard
Stance Width: 20 3/4
Stance Angles: 23/12 / 15/-15


----------



## NWBoarder

style: Mostly Freeride, but some freestyle too 
height: 6'3"
weight: 180lbs
boot size: US 13
board length: 152
Stance width: Eyeballed so I have no idea
stance angle: 13/0


----------



## JeffreyCH

style: Freeride, Begining park(3rd season)
height: 6'0"
weight: 215lbs
age: 40
boot size: US 13
board length: 163 K2 Brigade wide
Stance width: shoulder width 
stance angle: 15/15 duck (same as my wakeboard)


----------



## 209Cali

Location: Central Cali. Season pass holder to Dodge but Tahoe resorts are only 3 hours away.
Style: All Mountain but have a newly found interest in Freestyle / Park
Experience: Not as good as I should be considering how long i've been on the snow. Ski'd since 4 till 14 then took up a board, only recently have I started taking boarding seriously though. As in going ALOT more in a season and taking it way more seriously.
Gender: Male
Weight: 145lbs
Height: 5'9.5''
Age: 22
Boot: Burton Hail's
Binding: 08? not sure on the year Flow NXT AT's
Board: 153 08 Nidecker Axis 
Stance: Goofy
Angles: 9, -9 22inch width
Conditions: I'll take whatever I can get


----------



## 1337 ride

style: intermediate, freestyle. working on getting my bs n fs 3s n 5s down, also working on some combos in the park.
height: 172cm ( dunno xactly in usa measurements )
weight: 135 lbs.
age: 15
location: norway.
show size: 9
board: 152 ride machete+ a crazy creek 147 board that i use just as a i-dont-care-if-its-destroyed board. 
bindings: ride rx 2010
boots: some burton boots, not sure what model
stance: regular
stance width: shoulder width.
stance angle: 15/-15 ( not sure rly whats - and whats + but at least i stand with duck stance, 15 degrees on both )


----------



## Guest

style: intermediate at riding. beginner park. mainly into jibbing, definately not a hucker
height: 5' 7"
weight: 150
age: 22
location: southwest va
show size: 9.5
board: 152 burton se7en. forum destroyer 156
bindings: burton freestyle/ burton custom
boots: forum constant
stance: regular
stance width: shoulder width.
stance angle: 15/-15


----------



## thugit

style: anything, groomers, park, pow (if i'm lucky)
height: 5'7"
weight: 135 lbs.
age: 17
location: southern california
shoe size: 11
board: 152 capita stairmaster, 154 burton custom
bindings: flow m11, burton custom detox
boots: DC Phase
stance: regular
stance angle: 18/-18


----------



## iVanessa

BETTY 
Style: whatevs
Height: 5'4
Weight: hey now...
Age: 24
Location: Maine
Favorite Rider: it will always be Ross Powers
Board: '09 Flow Elation 147
Binding: '08 Flow Essence 
Boots: DC Halos
Riding: 10+ years
Angles: 16 -15


----------



## yusoweird

Location: Houston, Texas
Style: Intermediate All mountain (blacks and below), slowly moving toward freestyle.
Experience: 1.5 year (9.6 slope days or 67 slope hours to be exact, I keep a detailed progression log )
Gender: male
Weight: 150 lbs
Height: 5'7"
Age: 28
Boots: 2009 Northwave Legend 7, 2008 Forum Sherpard 7
Bindings: 2008 Ride Delta Mvmnt S, 2008 Burton Mission S
Boards: 2009 Forum Symbol 151cm, 2007 Bataleon Goliath 149cm
Stance Angles: Regular +12 / -6, +12 / -12
Stance Location: ~10mm
Stance Width: ~530mm
Comments: Attempted moguls twice and busted my ass.
Visited: Breckenridge, Killington, Brighton, Park City, Angel Fire, Ski Apache, Keystone.


----------



## zakk

zakk said:


> Style: the mountain is my playground
> Gender: Male
> Height: 1.76 meters
> Weight: 19 stones, 9 lbs
> Age: Old enough
> Boots: 12
> Stance: 15/-15
> Stance Width: 23.25"
> Board Length: 158W Rome Riff for mountain playground and 163W Forum Raider for pow deeper than my waist.
> Conditions Normally Ridden: If there's snow, I'm riding...


update:

Style: Shred the Gnar
Gender: Male
Height: 1.76 meters
Weight: 19 stones, 9 lbs
Age: 30
Boots: 11 Burton Rulers
Bindings: Flow NXT-AT's for pow, Rome Targa's for everything else
Boards: 158 NS Evo-R for the park, 158 Burton Deuce for rocks, 158W Rome Riff for mountain playground and 163W Forum Raider for pow deeper than my waist. 
Stance: 12/-12
Stance Width: 23.00"
Riding: 3 years
Conditions Normally Ridden: If there's snow, I'm riding...


----------



## jliu

man...dont even feel worthy to post up my stats after reading some...

Location: Toronto, Ontario *cry*
Style: Freeride, TRYING freestyle
Experience: 2 years
Gender: male
Weight: 125 lbs
Height: 5'9"
Age: 25
Boots: Nitro Team TLS
Bindings: Burton Cartels
Boards: Burton Custom 151 (2008)
Stance Angles: +18 / -3 (still experimenting

Comments: Just trying to work on some simple ground tricks and get better switch.


----------



## david_z

Location: Detroit, MI 
Style: all mtn/freeride, learning more freestyle
Experience: 6 years or so
Gender: male
Weight: 215 lbs
Height: 6'
Age: 29
Boots: '09 ThirtyTwo TM2
Bindings: '09 Burton Cartel
Boards: '10 Ride Machete 161w, '04 Never Summer Legacy 163w
Stance Angles: 0/0

moguls, glades, steeps generally aren't a problem for me. comfortable with 50/50 on boxes and rails (hit first rail last week!), solid 180s w/grabs off kickers. can boardslide boxes but not rails yet. landed some 3's in the past but not confident on them.


----------



## Guest

Location: Mount Pleasant, MI 
Style: park
Experience: 12 yrs
Gender: male
Weight: 145 lbs
Height: 6'
Age: 21
Boots: '07 Ride Anthem
Bindings: '07 Forum Recon (Hopefully getting Flux Emblems this week)
Boards: '07 Forum Recon 153 Midwide (Hopefully getting '10 Forum Manual Chillydog this week)
Stance Angles: 15, -15

In michigan there's not too much for freeriding or powder. So it's either park or hardpack. A lot of people laugh at how short my board is considering my height but, I don't weigh very much so, it works for me.


----------



## david_z

D Money said:


> Location: Mount Pleasant, MI
> 
> In michigan there's not too much for freeriding or powder. So it's either park or hardpack. A lot of people laugh at how short my board is considering my height but, I don't weigh very much so, it works for me.


I spent 5 years atop the world's flattest mountain. You there for college?


----------



## dharmashred

Height: 5'7
Weight: 120
Boot Size: 7.5
board length: Roxy Envi 157; K2 Duchess 154; Rome Blue 151
Setback: Roxy is setback about 1.25
Bindings: Burton Mission
Stance width: 19.5
Stance angles: Started out +15/-15, since I learned how to mount my own bindings I've been experimenting with different angles. Since I'm not riding switch, and not working on it right now, I've settled on +18/+3, I like the control it offers. I don't do park, only freeride, I want to go fast and hard. Live for the great pow days.


----------



## jliu

david_z said:


> Location: Detroit, MI
> Style: all mtn/freeride, learning more freestyle
> Experience: 6 years or so
> Gender: male
> Weight: 215 lbs
> Height: 6'
> Age: 29
> Boots: '09 ThirtyTwo TM2
> Bindings: '09 Burton Cartel
> Boards: '10 Ride Machete 161w, '04 Never Summer Legacy 163w
> Stance Angles: 0/0
> 
> moguls, glades, steeps generally aren't a problem for me. comfortable with 50/50 on boxes and rails (hit first rail last week!), solid 180s w/grabs off kickers. can boardslide boxes but not rails yet. landed some 3's in the past but not confident on them.


Wow....0/0 ....thats the first i've seen. You dont find it a bit weird for your knees?...what about boot overhang?


----------



## Guest

dharmashred said:


> Height: 5'7
> Weight: 120
> Boot Size: 7.5
> board length: Roxy Envi 157; K2 Duchess 154; Rome Blue 151
> Setback: Roxy is setback about 1.25
> Bindings: Burton Mission
> Stance width: 19.5
> Stance angles: Started out +15/-15, since I learned how to mount my own bindings I've been experimenting with different angles. Since I'm not riding switch, and not working on it right now, I've settled on +18/+3, I like the control it offers. I don't do park, only freeride, I want to go fast and hard. Live for the great pow days.


Wow dharma, we are the same height and pretty much the same weight...but my feet are bigger


----------



## Guest

Style: Freeride! POWDER!!! :cheeky4: Small jumps in the t park...boxes and rails still make me queasy for some reason
Experience: 3 years, Intermediate
Gender: Female
Weight: 125 
Height: 5'7
Age: 21
Boots: white/silver '10 thirtytwo 86 fast tracks
Bindings: black and silver '10 Rome Struts
Boards: Hot pink and yellow '01 Burton Motion 51
Stance Angles: Honestly I can't remember, it's comfortable


----------



## NWBoarder

*Updated*



NWBoarder28 said:


> style: Mostly Freeride, but some freestyle too
> height: 6'3"
> weight: 180lbs
> boot size: US 13
> board length: 152
> Stance width: Eyeballed so I have no idea
> stance angle: 13/0


Height: 6'3"
Weight: 180lbs
Boot Size: US 13
Board Length: 159W
Stance Width: 25"
Stance Angle: +9/-9
Board: '10 Nitro Volume
Boots: '10 DC Scout BOA
Bindings: '05 Cartels

I love to ride it all. This is my first year going after about 8 years of not riding. Prior to the break I had several years experience, so re-learning hasn't been bad.


----------



## shredder07

style: 50 all mountain/50 park
height: 5'11"
weight: 165
boot size: 10
stance angle: 18, -13 regular
stance width: 24"
board: NS SL 155, Capita Horrorscope 151
bindings: flux super titans, union force
boots: 32 lashed


----------



## david_z

jliu said:


> Wow....0/0 ....thats the first i've seen. You dont find it a bit weird for your knees?...what about boot overhang?


I think this year I might've ducked out to maybe like +5/-5 but I ride pretty close to zeros. Haven't had any knee trouble so far... No trouble with overhang really, size 11 boots and both my decks are "wide"; I think the NS waist is 265 and I'm not sure but the Machete might be 260 or so.


----------



## supremej

all mountain 
6'0
175
157 ride society 153 dc pbj for park
+11 -11
just over shoulder w and maxed for park


----------



## 209Cali

Style: I guess all mountain? Been in the parks a lot more this season though. I'll ride pretty much anything though 
Experience: Not nearly as good as I should be fore how long I've been boarding. Liiike 12 years but only been hardcore (going up more 5 times a year) for the past 2 seasons. I can ride pretty much anything.. Double blacks, glades, and like I said i've been spending tons of time in the park this season and am progressing at an alright pace.
age: riding the deuces 22
Height: 5'9.5''
Weight: 145 lbs
Boot size: US 10.5
Board length: 152
Board waist : however wide the Capita Stairmaster 152 deck is
Stance width: 22 inches
Stance angle : 15, -15
Stance: Goofy but can ride switch just nearly as good


----------



## Guest

style: Been riding for 13 years( small MT in western Mass) and teaching for 10. LOve freeriding,with an occassinal roll thru the park (easy stuff). Pretty much ride everthing both directions.

age:71
height:5'8"
weight:178
boot size 9
board length 158 (Donek Phoenix with customized (softer) flex. LOve it!
stance angles: +12-12


----------



## stillz

Style: All-around
Age: 27
Experience: 1 year (9 times total), with some practice on a backyard kicker
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 150
Stance: Goofy, 15/0, 24" or so
Board: 09 Burton Blunt 155
Bindings: 09 Ride RX
Boots: 09 Rome Libertine (size 10)


----------



## NHrider

Location: New Hampshire
Experience: 2 or so years, Intermediate
Gender: male
Weight: 152 lb
Height: 5' 6"
Age: 30
Boot: Burton hail
Binding: Burton cartel
Board: Nitro misfit 152.6
Angle: 15/-14
Stance: not sure
Conditions: any
I've ridden the past 2+ years but this is my 1st year where I really got out there and hit it hard


----------



## Guest

age: 15
location: nj, pa, vt
style: I'm an intermediate (first year, boarded for about 3 trips so far. I pretty much learned on blacks and double blacks, cause my friends don't give a shit. I have caught on pretty well so far and I have been blowing by those ignorant friends of mine recently. I mainly stay on the blacks, and I'm starting to get into park.
height: 6'
weight: 170 lbs
boot size: US 12.5
bindings: black burton cartels
board: 154 k2 darkstar wide
Stance: goofy


----------



## Guest

Style: intermiate-expert(2nd year), i can hit any trails on the mountain but im still progressing in the park.
location: Maine
gender: male
age: 14
Height: 5'5
weight: 110
Boot size: 9.5
Board: Burton blunt 151
Stance: 24.5 inches
angles: 15+/-6


----------



## The_Guchi

style: i go everywhere including backcountry.... 
height: 5'8"
weight: 220 lbs
boot size: US 8.5
board length: 158 Custom LE
binding: cartels
Stance width: ???
stance angle: +12/-8


----------



## ComicStix

Sheesh half the forum could play basketball! Over half I have read are over 6 foot. Well, I won't put my stats here because I am still on the rental circuit...


----------



## dstamp

Styleouble blacks, Chutes, natural jumps black runs, lots of tree runs, powder, any run were you can go faster than you feel comfortable.
Experience: 8 years 
Weight: 130 
Height: 5`9"
Stance: +21, +8 or +15ish, -15 .depending If i'm riding switch or not
Board: 2011 never summer raptor
Board Lengths: 164
Riding conditions: Icy "black" runs on my local hill, a few trips to the Rockies every year.


----------



## phile00

Style: modern elegance
height: tall, dark, handsome
weight: not too heavy, not too light
Build: sex machine
Eyes: hazel
Hair: sandy blonde
Pose: bicep kiss
boot size: US 22
board length: slightly shorter than my member
Stance width: 22
stance angle: +15/-15
Interests: long carves down the slope
Aspirations: master of the mountains

This thread is big enough so I figured I'd do something tongue-in-cheek


----------



## Soul06

***updated 2/12***

Style: Freeride (Mostly Greens and Blues)
Experience: 2nd season
Gender: Male
Height: 5'4" 
Weight: 180-185lbs (stocky)
Boot: 9
Stance: 21" +13/-9 (both boards)
Riding conditions: East "Ice" Coast



Set-up #1
Board: 2010 Burton Flying V LE 157
Binding: Burton Cartel EST
Boots: Burton Hail

Set-up #2
Board: 2010 Burton Custom X 156
Binding: Burton CO2 EST
Boots: Hails (about to buy some Nike Kaiju)


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Location: Ontario Canada
Experience: 3 seasons
Style: about 50/50 with park/blacks, blues, anything and ive only had a few experiences with pow and tree runs/glades so im no good at them but i love em' :thumbsup:
Gender: Male
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 120lbs
Boot: 11
Stance: +18 -13, 24.5" apart
Board: Technine MFM Pro
Binding: Raiden strike
Board Length: 153
Riding conditions: crappy ontario weather


----------



## carverboy

Style- All mountain carver
Experience- 23 seasons of mostly South east with a dash of Montana and AK
Height- 5'8"
Weight 165
Boot- 9 Van's
Stance- Depends on what I'm riding. Free ride- 20" +15+9
Free style- 20" 15-3
Carving- 17" 54+54
Current board's- 157 Travis Rice, Arbor Element 161
Current binding's- Flow nxt, Flow M9


----------



## skipmann

Location: Stuttgart, Germany
Experience: 8 years
Style: All-mountain freestyle/bombing and carving/a little park now and then
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 200-210 
Board: Burton Custom X (162W) | Burton Custom Flying V (158W)
Bindings: Burton Cartel EST
Boots: Burton Ion (US 13)
Stance width: 23"
Stance angles: +15/-9 to -15 depending on style above


----------



## garlicbread

Location: north east
Experience: 7-8 years
Style: probably 80% park 20% all mountain
Height: 5'7
Weight: 130
Board: my park board is an academy team 148 and all mountain board is an option chris dufficy 152
Bindings: old burton syncros from 2005, gets the job done but i will be upgrading real soon to union forces
Boots: 8.5, 32 lased
Stance width: 20"
Stance angles: +12/-12


----------



## lisevolution

Location: Long Island, NY (snowboard mostly in VT with some local trips to NY mountains and Mass mountains)
Experience: 15 years
Style: free riding/all mountain 99% of the time
Gender: Male
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 265lbs
Boot: 13
Stance: +18 -13, 23.5" apart
Board: NeverSummer Legacy 166 and Rome Flag 168
Binding: K2 Cinch CTX on the Legacy and Union Data's on the Flag
Riding conditions: Mostly man-made crap with some real snow every now and again.


----------



## gravityhomer

gravityhomer said:


> I'd like to know how people ride on their board. Everyone is different and people go with what feels right for them, but I am curious to see just how different everyone is. So if you reply, please list the following, I'll start as an example.
> 
> style: I'm a beginner (~1.5 years), so my style is to go down easy runs and try not to fall down
> height: 5'10"
> weight: 185 lbs
> boot size: US 12
> board length: 157 Custom wide
> Stance width: 20 in
> stance angle: +15/-3
> 
> The idea is that there is a lot of people on the site and it would be great to collect some data and perhaps help give new people a jumping off point, by going with someone who is a similar height, weight, style.


Wow, it's been two years since I posted this and my stats have changed quite a bit.

style: Intermediate (3 years), riding greens, blues and blacks, just learned to spin 180s and 360s while riding and can ride switch as long as it's slow.
height: 5'10"
weight: 195 lbs (doh, 10 pounds heavier)
boot size: US 12
board length: 162 Custom Wide ICS
Stance width: 22 in
stance angle: +15/-15
Bindings: Cartel EST size L
Location: mostly VT


----------



## jyuen

Experience: this would be my 4th season with my own gear, went once a year with rentals 2 years before that but I don't really count that as when I started... errrm intermediate? I can hit 25/35 footer jumps, mostly straight airs with grabs. Can butter a bit, and just learned how to do 360's off smaller park jumps and FS boardslides consistently this year.

Style: Started off all mountain freestyle but because I ride mostly ontario, canada and the biggest "mountain" we have has a whopping 700ft vertical drop, i'm more of a park freestyle rider now
Height:5'8.5"
Weight: 165ish... my weight fluctuates a lot
Age: 24
Location: Ontario
Favorite Rider: Right now... Nic Sauve.. but I think Travis Parker is my favourite rider of all time
Board: 07 Rome Agent 155
Binding: 11 Union Contacts CYMK colours (current bindings), 08 Rome 390's (old bindings, broke highback dodging my friend =[....)
Boots: 2011 Nike Zoom Kaiju (current boots), 07 Thirtytwo Prospects (old boots)
Riding Conditions: mostly ice, groomers... crappy ice coast conditions, don't have time to venture out a lot ;(
Angles: 15, -12 (goofy)
Width: 24.5" i think...


----------



## init

style: Park, jumps, pow, trees in that order 
gender: male
age: 26
height: 6'3"
weight: 180 lbs
boot: 32 Lashed 11.5
board: 156 DC MLF
binding: Forum faction
Stance width: Didn't check
stance angle: +12/-12


----------



## Cobra

style: undecided, but intermediate/expert (just not in the park)
age: 22
location: MD
height: 5'11"
weight: 170 lbs
board: '11 GNU Carbon Credit 156
boots/binds: flow size US10, Flow Flight II
Stance width: never ever measured? lol I use the 2nd innermost mount holes on both bindings
stance angle: +15/-15, tryin to learn switch better


My 3rd year riding, but finally on a good board, fitting boots, etc. Working my way up to the park, else I can do anything and everything else.


----------



## LuckyRVA

style: beginner, 1st season riding. I stick to the greens & blues (have done 2 blacks but I'll stay away since I learned abolutely nothing slipe sliding down the run)
height: 5'10"
weight: 180 lbs 
boot size: US 9.5
board length: 158 (2009 Burton Blunt)
Stance: regular - centered 
angle: +15/-9
Bindings: Burton Custom
Location: NYC - ride PA & NY


----------



## SimonB

style: advanced(all-mountain), beginner(park)
age: 32
gender: male
height: 6'1"
weight: 205
boot size: US 12
board size: 159 Wide (Nitro Addict)
stance: 24.25", 3/4"(?) back
angles: +15/-15
location: QC
conditions: ice, hard-pack, groomed, hardly any powder...

Back in the sport (at my son's demand) after 12 year hiatus. Snowboarded all my teens... Getting addicted again!


----------



## BliND KiNK

style: expert (all mountain), Beginner/Intermediate (park) 
age: 22
gender: male
height: 5'9"
weight: 160 pounds
location: Omaha, Nebraaaaska
boot size: US 8.5
board type/length: 152 '10 K2 WWW with medium burton freestyle bindings
Stance width: changes but I'd guesstimate 26"? 
stance angle: duck stance so -12/12


----------



## threejane

Style: Intermediate (maybe), all mountain, tree whore...if it's double black, loaded with powder, and mined with trees, I'm in it. No park because I'm old and the board doesn't allow jibbing. I have no compunctions about sideslipping down a steep-ass run if it looks hairball and I have no compunctions about scraping the tops off moguls to piss off skiers because they're tools where I ride.
Gender: Female
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 135
Location: North Idaho
Boot size: 8.5 (men's), Burton SL10
Bindings: Burton C60s
Board type/length: 150cm Burton Vapor
Stance width: Not sure
Stance angle: Duck -10/+10, ride switchfoot
conditions: Anything but ice. Hate ice with a passion, even though the edges will hold it. Don't like the unpredictable skips, hurt my back a month ago doing a scorpion crash landing.


----------



## Inky

Style: I don't know intermediate to advanced maybe? I ride park, learning 3s and nollie frontflips, but I'm scared shitless of jibs, spend the rest of my time on diamonds.
Gender:Male
Height:184 cms, 6,0
Weight:64kgs, 143 pounds
Location:North Island, North Island, New Zealand (think east coast)
Boot size: 10.5 or 10
Bindings: '10 Rome 390s L
Board: '10 Omatic Extr Eco 151
Stance width: 23.5
Angles: +18 front, -18 back
Conditions: Who cares, I can have fun as long as the lifts are working


----------



## The Last Laugh

Style: 7 years total...first 3 years I went up a total of 5 times. last 4 years I go up about 10-15 times a year. expert all-mountain / intermediate park / beginner jumps 
Gender: Male
Height: 5'11
Weight: 165lbs
Location: Bay Area, CA - shredding Lake Tahoe
Boot size: 11 
Bindings: L Flux titan / L Burton Cartel
Board: 11' Gnu Park Pickle 156cm / 03' Palmer Honeypro (i still love this board to this day!!)
Stance width: 22
Angles: +15 front, -15 back
Conditions: any kind of conditions are fine with me. just as long as it isn't windy.


----------



## gus000

Age:17
Gender:Male
Weight:143
Height:6'1
Foot Size:10 (US Mens)
Board Size: 150/157
Bindings Size: Lrg
---
Boards: Rome Artifact Rocker 10-11, Burton Bullet 08-09
Bindings: Flux RK30's 10-11 , Burton Freestyle 08-09
Binding Angles: 15+/-15
---
Style: Intermediate Park, Expert Mountain Runs, Expert Jumps
Times A Year: 10-20


----------



## ippy

Style: Slackcountry... pretty typical really of your standard not very good resort rider who doesnt hit the park but got bored of riding groomers. Basically a pow-whore. 
Experience: 4 years
Gender: Male
Weight: 165
Height: 5`9"
Age: 35
Boot: 9.0 US
Stance: +15, -15 wide-centered on the airobic to +21, -6 full setback on charlie slasher. Quiver killer varies depending on conditions whether i use the setback or not, but usually +15, -9 (think of the knees!) 
Board Lengths: 157 quiver killer, 156 sierrascope, 155 bataleon airobic, 164 Charlie slasher
Riding Conditions: Japan... which means pow, but not exclusively.  Also korea which means ice. 

Styles: I break out the charlie on the pow days, the quiver killer on normal days, the bataleon on trying to progress tricks, and the sierrascope when i just want to cruise or butter but the quiver killer just seems a bit headachy and aggressive.  Its a nice quiver in truth 

Other info: Avi course certified. Have my BC gear and splitting my charlie, so obviously progressing towards backcountry over the next few years.


----------



## YoBrian

Age:OLD:cheeky4:
Gender:Male
Weight:215
Height:6'0
Foot Size:11 (US Mens)
Ride: GOOFY!!!

Boards: K2 Parkstar 154
Bindings: Flux RK
Binding Angles: 18+/-12
---
Style: Park, Groomers, some Pow.
Times A Year: 20-30


----------



## Storms

Age: 20
Gender: Male
Weight: 160
Height: 5'11
Foot Size: 10 1/2 Mens
Ride: Goofy

Boards: 2011 Ride Machete
Bindings: 2011 Ride Delta MVMNT
Binding Angles: +15 / -6
---
Style: Terrain Park, Trees, Powder, Freestyle
Times A Year: 10-20


----------



## bostonboarder

Age:16
Gender:Male
Height:5'10
weight:165
Foot size:11
Ride:Regular

Board: 08 Clash
Bindings: 10 P1.1s
Boots: 11 restricted hails
Angles: 15,-9

style: advanced East coast ice, trees, beginner to park


----------



## cjwalsh7

Age: 17
Gender: male
Hight: 5'10
Weight: 145lbs
Footsize: 11.5
Stance: Regular

Board: 2011 K2 WWW
Bindings: Flow Fives
Angles: +15/-15

Experience: 4ish years, mostly groomers, my hill has a real shitty park but i visit every now and again :laugh:


----------



## Droid Axiom

*Style:* Freeride, Small Features Park
*Experience:* 6 mo.
*Gender:* Male
*Weight:* 225
*Height:* 6`5"
*Age:* 22
*Boot:* 13.0 US
*Stance:* Regular +15/-6
*Board Lengths:* 161-164
*Riding Conditions:* Hardpack/Groomed, East Coast Ice, Tahoe Powder

*Boards:* 
2011 Never Summer Revolver w/ 2011 Cyan Union Forces
2011 Arbor Roundhouse w/ 2011 Ride SPIs


----------



## TreyDay

I ride mostly park but i love the pow

Age: 25
Gender: Male
Height/weight: 5'7/130lbs
Boot: US 9
Stance: regular +15/-15
Board: 152

2011 k2 parkstart, 2011 Drake Reload bindings, size 9 red burton hails.


----------



## gprider_capita

experience: 2 years beginner/intermediate
style: Mostly park and some more challenging/faster hills 
height: 5'10"
weight: 165 lbs
boot size: 12
board length: 153 Capita Horrorscope w/Burton customs, 149 lamar whisper w/24/7 v.2
Boots: K2 Haymaker
Stance width: 20.5 in
stance angle: +15/-15


----------



## Listheeb21

Style: Freeride
Experience: 6 years
Gender: Male
Weight: 210
Height: 5'10"
Age: 35
Boot: 9.5 US (Ride Crew Focus Boa)
Board Lengths: 158-169
Riding Conditions: Hardpack/Groomed, East Coast Ice, Yearly trip West
Boards: 
2003 Ride Timeless 161 w/ 2004 Rome Arsenals (+15/-3)
2006 Never Summer SL 158 w/ 2007 Rome Targas (+15/0)
2008 Ride Yukon 164 w/ 2009 Ride SPIs (+30/0)
2010 Never Summer Raptor 169 w/ Flux SF45s (not mounted yet)


----------



## eelpout

Style: Freeride, Powder
Age: Older than you
Gender: Male
Boot: US 11.5
Weight: 165-170 (75 Kg)
Height: 6' (183 cm)
Stance: Goofy, +18, -3, 54-55 cm

Boards:
157mw Rossignol One Magtek (2010-2011)
164mw Rossignol Experience (2010-2011)

Boot:
2009 Van Cirro Boa 46 (euro)

Bindings:
2008 Flow NXT-AT XL


----------



## Death

Age: 24
Gender: Male
Weight: 155-160
Height: 5'11.5
Foot Size: 10
Board Size: 155
---
Board: 2011 Ride DH2
Bindings: 2011 Ride Deltas
Binding Angles: 15+/-15
---
Style: Park kickers with a bit of glades/backcountry hits when I can
Times A Year: 20+


----------



## metric

Age: 27
Years riding: 2nd season
Height: 5'9
Weight: 170-175 lb
....
Board: 2012 NeverSummer Proto CT 157
Bindings: 2012 Rome 390 Boss
Ride: Regular
Angles: +15/-12
Stance: Not sure, 22-23"?
Boots: Thirty Two Focus Boa 9.5
....
Style: All mountain freestyle, still a beginner in the park


----------



## Unowned

Age: 29
Years riding: 2nd season
Height: 5'6
Weight: 135 lb
....
Board: 2011 NeverSummer SL 151
Bindings: 2011 Rome Targa
Ride: Regular
Angles: +15/0
Stance: 21"
Boots: Nike ZF1
Style: I ride everything - trees, moguls, steeps, groomers...anything that is challenging. I think I'm a solid intermediate
....
Board: 2011 Rome Artifact Rocker 147
Bindings: 2011 Rome Boss
Ride: Regular
Angles: +15/-12
Stance: 21"
Boots: Nike ZF1
Park: Newb in park and buttering, 50/50s on basic rails, boxes, tubes. 20 ft straight airs and grabs. Currently locking down 180s.
....


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Age: 26
Height: 5'7
Weight: 140-145
------
Board: '12 Arbor Westmark 50, '12 Arbor Draft 47
Bindings: Burton Malavita, Flux RK30
Ride: Regular
Angles: +15/-15
Stance: 22.5"
Boots: DC Park 9.5
------
Style: Park and All Mountain Freestyle, eventually want to move into back country/big mountain freestyle powder riding.


----------



## honeycomb

Age: 26
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 170 +/-10

Board: '11 Bataleon Evil Twin 154, '10 Bataleon FunKink 153, '?? Palmer Honeycomb 155
Bindings: Ride EX on the ET, Flow NXT on the FunKink, not riding the honeycomb this year
Stance: 23-24", +15/-15, Regular
Boots: Vans Mantra 9.5

Style: Mostly park, jumps up to 40', easier rails and boxes, some hand dragging carving, a little bit of all mountain freestyle hitting rollers and every little bump and side hit I see.


----------



## newguy36

Style: Freeride, Small Features Park
Experience: 2 years about 20 days on snow
Gender: Male
Weight: 190
Height: 5'11
Age: 27
Boot: 12.5
Stance: Regular +15/-15
Board Lengths: 158
Riding Conditions: Hardpack/Groomed Midwest

Boards:
2011 Custom with Cartel Bindings
2010 Burton Seven 154 Custom Bindings


----------



## jely1990

Age: 21
Years riding: 2
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 150
Boot Size: 10
....
Board: 2012 Jones All Mountain Twin 155cm
Bindings: 2012 Burton Cartel
Boots: 2011 Salomon F20
Ride: Regular
Stance: +15/-9 22.5"
....
Style: All mountain, getting into freestyle


----------



## jello24

Style: All-Mountain Cruising
Experience: 2 seasons, 30 days per season
Gender: Male
Weight: 155
Height: 5'4
Age: 24
Boots: Nike Zoom Force 1 size 8
Stance: Goofy +18/-12 on my directional, Goofy +15/-15 on my twin
Stance width: 22" on both
Board Lengths: 154 on twin, 150 on directional
Riding Conditions: Hardpack/Crud/Ice groomers

Boards:
2010 Ride Control, Burton Cartel Restricted
2011 Rome Garage Rocker, Flux TT30


----------



## k2theman

Age: 27
Gender: Male
Experience: First season, been out 4 times so far, comfortable on blues
Style: Freeride for now, looking to try park and trees in the future
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 180 lbs
Boots: Burton Moto 10/11, size 8.5
Board: Ride Control 11/12, size 155 with K2 Indy 10/11 bindings
Stance: +12/-3


----------



## gprider_capita

Age: 18
style: freestyle/park (starting to get into urban)
Experience: 3 years counting this year
height: 5'11"
weight: 180 lbs
boot size: US 12.5
__________________


board length: 153
Stance width: 23
stance angle: +21/-15
Bindings: 2011 Burton Customs
Board: 2011 Capita Horrorscope
Boot: K2 Haymaker


----------



## seriouscat

Age:30
Style: All Mtn/Free Ride
Experience: Wknd Warrior 6 years prior. 10 days so far this season.
Height: 178cm
Weight: 80kg
Boot: US9-9.5
Stance: +15/-12, ~21 inch width


----------



## Dynamikeee

Age: 24
Experience: Maybe alil more than a year, but all together only about 10 times.
Style: Freeride(Can ride blacks but have not done a double black yet) and been focusing alot on park lately.
Height: 5'4
Weight: 180lbs
Current Set up: Never Summer Circuit R 148cm, Union Forces, and K2 Raider Boa Boots.


----------



## Ttam

style:Heavy and as smooth as possible
height: 6'2''
weight: 170 lbs
boot size: US 11 1/2
board length: 153 Arbor Draft
Stance width: No idea but not long
stance angle: +15/-13


----------



## snowklinger

style: sometimes
height: 5'6"
weight: 175 lbs
race: EWOK
boot size: US 9
board length: 154
Stance width: reference
stance angle: -15/+12 Goofy


----------



## 2hipp4u

Style: None What So Ever
Experience: 1st season
Gender: Male
Weight: 190
Height: 5'11
Age: I can still drink most of you pups under the table
Boots: 2012 K2 Maysis size 8.5
Stance: Regular +15/-15
Stance width: 21"
Bindings: 2012 Burton Cartels Med
Riding Conditions: Whatever they give me
Board: 2011 K2 Raygun 156


----------



## MarshallV82

Style: Little bit of everything!
Experience: 22 years sking, 14 years riding
Gender: Male
Weight: 175-180 
Height: 6'0
Age: 30 ish..
Boots: K2, Burton
Stance: Regular +15/-15
Stance width: 22/Maxed depending on board.. or so, I'm not sure
Bindings: 2012 & 2010 Burton Cartels Med (2), Rome 390 Boss 
Riding Conditions: Colorado - Key, Breck, Abasin, Copper
Board: 2010 Burton Supermodel, 2012 Neversummer Evo.


----------



## Aliaz

Style: Freeride
Age: 24
Gender: Male
Boot: US 8
Weight: 185-190 (85 Kg)
Height: 6'1 (187 cm)
Experience: 4-5 years x about 20-30 days per season
Stance: Regular, +15, -12

Boards:
2011 Arbor Element RX

Boot:
2011 K2 T1DB

Bindings:
2011 Flow NXT-ATSE L


----------

